# Unusual Hobbies - A-Z



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

Learning Forums

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2019)

Making paper airplanes...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Nuking atoms

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

Origami

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Pressing flowers

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*Quail Painting 

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Rabbit racing

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2019)

*Spoon Bending 

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Tick hunting*

*U*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2019)

*Unicorn Grooming 

V*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2019)

^^^^

*Valuables Collector 

W*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2019)

*Wing Walking 

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

*Astronomy

B*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 5, 2019)

Bobsleigh riding

C


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

*Cheese Sniffing*

*D*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2019)

Doodling 

E


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

Egg Hatching

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2019)

Freckle Counting 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2019)

*Gum Chewing

H*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2019)

*Hatchet Tossing 

I*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 7, 2019)

Identifying new bugs 
J


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2019)

*Junk Dealing 

K*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 7, 2019)

Keg rolling 
L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2019)

*Log Rolling

M*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 7, 2019)

Mud wrestling 
N


----------



## Repondering (Jul 7, 2019)

Nocturnal sky diving

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

"O" Ring Collection

P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

Pencil Collection

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2019)

*Quoting Shakespeare

R*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 8, 2019)

Restoring old cars

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

Singing Backwards 

T


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2019)

Thumb tack collecting

U


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

Ululating

V


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2019)

*Vacation Hopping

W*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

Wheelbarrow Racing 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2019)

*X

Yodeling constantly 

Z/A*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 9, 2019)

Zumba exercising 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2019)

*Air guitar

B*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 9, 2019)

Booze bottle collector

*C*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 10, 2019)

Coupon collector

D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Doily Collecting 

E


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

Egg Tossing

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Fairy Counter

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Garage Painter

H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

Hot dog eating contest participant

I


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

*Ink Pen Collection

J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Juggling Road Signs

K


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Kilt Knitting 

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Lemon Tester

M


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

Mud Slinging 

N


----------



## Meringue (Jul 12, 2019)

Nose piercing

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Outside Cooking

P


----------



## Meringue (Jul 13, 2019)

Pressing flowers  

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Quilting Hats for Quails

R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Recycling Unicycles 

S


----------



## Meringue (Jul 13, 2019)

Searching for Starfish

T


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

Tire surfing

U


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2019)

*Ukelele Tuning 

v*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

Vase cleaning

W


----------



## Meringue (Jul 14, 2019)

Wellington boot throwing  

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

Yam Carving 

Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Jul 14, 2019)

Zinc sculpting

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2019)

*Albatross necklaces

B*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2019)

*Bottle Breaking 

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)

Cookie Stealing

D


----------



## Meringue (Jul 15, 2019)

Drumming    

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)

Eyebrow Plucking 

F


----------



## Meringue (Jul 16, 2019)

Foreign coin collecting  

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2019)

*Garlic crushing

H*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

Hamburger Eating

I


----------



## Meringue (Jul 17, 2019)

Ink blot collecting

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

Jellyfish Collecting 

K


----------



## Meringue (Jul 17, 2019)

Kayak painting

L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2019)

Log Rolling 

M


----------



## Meringue (Jul 18, 2019)

Mice breeding

N


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

Number Crunching 

O


----------



## Meringue (Jul 18, 2019)

Old Time Dancing 

P


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2019)

Pie Eating

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2019)

Quintuplet breeding

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)

Rubber boot collection

S


----------



## Meringue (Jul 19, 2019)

Snow globe collecting  

T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

Teeth Grinding 

U


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2019)

underwear sorting

V


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2019)

Valance Decorations for Tent windows

W


----------



## Meringue (Jul 19, 2019)

Winding string

X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2019)

*xercizing my rights 

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2019)

*Yahtze

Z*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

Zebra Painting 

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2019)

Answering robo calls with a loud whistle 

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2019)

bouncing all day

C


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

Cave Painting 

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2019)

Descriptive Decorating

E


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2019)

*Entertaining ants 

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Fly Tying

G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2019)

Gin Gargling 

H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Hula-hoop Twirling 

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)

Italian Car Collecting

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

Jelly Juggling

K


----------



## Meringue (Jul 28, 2019)

Knitting Balaclavas

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Lagoon Swimming 

M


----------



## tinytn (Jul 28, 2019)

Monsoon Photography

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2019)

Nit Pic Enforcer

O


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2019)

Octagonal Circles

P


----------



## Meringue (Jul 29, 2019)

Playing Pool  

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2019)

Quokka Watching 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Robot Combat

S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Sack Racing 

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Tribe Hopping

U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2019)

Underwater Cycling 

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2019)

*Vascular surgeon

W*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

Wurlitzer Playing 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Aug 9, 2019)

Yam carving


Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

*Zebra Trainer

A*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Ant Trainer

B


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 9, 2019)

Boogar Inspector

C


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

_We seem to have moved into Occupations.. 
_
Climbing Lampposts 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2019)

Sparky said:


> _We seem to have moved into Occupations.. _
> 
> Climbing Lampposts
> 
> D


*Oops, sorry about that!

Dowsing

E*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2019)

Eel Charming 

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2019)

_Floral Arranging

G_


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Gnome Painting 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2019)

Hair Braiding

I


----------



## Repondering (Aug 13, 2019)

Ice Sculpting

J


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Jungle Trekking

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2019)

*Kryptonite collecting

L*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2019)

Lute Playing 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2019)

*Mincing meat

N*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 20, 2019)

Nut Collector 

O


----------



## Repondering (Aug 20, 2019)

Ostrich Trainer

P


----------



## Meringue (Aug 21, 2019)

Pomegranate seed collector

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*Queen Bee Collector

R*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2019)

Rag Sewing 

S


----------



## Meringue (Aug 21, 2019)

Spanish Flamenco dancing 


T


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 21, 2019)

Training ants to dance.
U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2019)

Ukulele Twanging 

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2019)

*Volcano watching

W*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 24, 2019)

Wood whittling 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Airplane Spotting 

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2019)

*Banana Peeling

C*


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 31, 2019)

*Car chasing*

*D*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2019)

Doodling 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2019)

*Emptying ashtrays

F*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 1, 2019)

*Feeding Worms 

G*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

Growing Weeds

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2019)

*Heavy Lifting

I*


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 2, 2019)

*Igloo melter*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2019)

Juggling Jelly

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2019)

*Ketchup collecting

L*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2019)

Ladder Climbing 

M


----------



## Meringue (Sep 16, 2019)

Mask making 

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2019)

Newspaper Folding 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2019)

*Onion Painting

P*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

Pea Shooting 

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2019)

*Quarter Collectors 

R*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2019)

Raft Rowing 

S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

Sidewalk Painting

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 19, 2019)

Trumpet Tester

U


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2019)

_Pera, remember this is Unusual Hobbies.. _

Umbrella Painting 

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2019)

*Vagrant Watching

W*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2019)

Whistle Yodeling 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2019)

Arm Wrestling

B


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2019)

Beard Shaping 

C


----------



## tinytn (Sep 25, 2019)

*Cutting Corners*

D


----------



## Meringue (Sep 25, 2019)

Drilling holes


E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

Eating Beans 

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2019)

*Freezing Coins

G*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

Garlic Sniffing 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2019)

*Hiding Soap

I*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2019)

Imagining Things 

J


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Jumping Puddles

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

Knitting Earrings

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2019)

*Lemon juggling

M*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2019)

Muppet Making 

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 17, 2019)

*Naming Ants

O*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2019)

Oatmeal Moulding 

P


----------



## Meringue (Oct 25, 2019)

Parsnip carving

Q


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2019)

Quadruped Painting 

R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2019)

Rug ripping

S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2019)

Sack Weaving 

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2019)

Thread Untangleing

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2019)

*Underlining adjectives

V*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2019)

Volcano Watching 

W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Winding balls of string

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2019)

*Yam juicing

Z*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2019)

Zipper mending

A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2019)

Accordion Squeezing 

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2019)

Barefoot Beanbag Toss

C


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2019)

Cheese Rolling 

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

Dusting Doors

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2019)

*Eel breeding

F*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

Fan Flipping 

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

Grasshopper Racing

H


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2019)

Hog Imitating 

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2019)

*Iron Worker

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)

Jazz Singer

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2019)

*Kitten cuddling

L*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2019)

Lute Plucking 

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Mustard Making

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2019)

Neighborhood  Watcher

O


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2019)

Owl feathers collector 

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Peacock following 

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2019)

*Quicksand sifting

R*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2019)

Rain Catching 

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Sled painting

T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2019)

*Talking Turkey

U *


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Ugly Art collecting

V


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2019)

*Velvet dress maker 

w*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Wishing Wells coin toss

Y / Z


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2019)

Yoyo races 

Z


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2019)

Zigzag Walking 

A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2019)

Appointment Making

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2019)

*Breeding snails

C*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2019)

Cracker Crunching 

D


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 7, 2019)

Duck following

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2019)

Elf imitating

F


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2019)

*Flat tire collector*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2019)

Glow-in-the-dark Crafts and Games

H


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 7, 2019)

Handkerchief folding

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Island Picture collecting

J


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)

Jelly Molding 

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Keen neighbor watching

L


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 8, 2019)

Lock picking 

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

Making mudpies

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2019)

Naming Lampposts

O


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 9, 2019)

Opening manhole covers

P


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)

Picking Pickled peppers 

Q/R


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 9, 2019)

Quacking like a duck at telemarketers

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2019)

*Running sideways

S*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)

*Staring at people

t*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

Telling dumb jokes

U


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)

*Unwinding Yo Yo's 

V*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

tinytn said:


> Unwinding Yo Yo's


Oh, you're the one who did it!  

Valley snow sledding

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2019)

*Wok collecting

X*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2019)

Xylophone Thumping 

Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2019)

Yard decorating

Z / A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

Abrupt Walking 

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

Bumping into things  (To see which fall over and which dont)

C


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2019)

*Cat Whisperer

C*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

D
Donkey dancing

E


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 11, 2019)

Elf hunting

F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Feeding frogs

G


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2019)

Giraffe Climbing 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 12, 2019)

*Heavy lifting

I*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Igloo building

(I thought of this because we had our first snow, but not enough for an Igloo!  )

J


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2019)

Jay Walkers

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Kicking cans

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 12, 2019)

*Ladder juggling

M*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Matching old socks and old shoes

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2019)

Name Calling

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

Ordering stuff and cancelling the orders

P


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2019)

*Petting your Pet Rocks

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

(For a Name calling hobby, perhaps someone could stand outside their door, and call out, random pet names, and see if any from the neighborhood, come.  )


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

Quizzing the mail carrier, about street names in your community

R


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 13, 2019)

Running up the 'down' escalator.

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

Seeing animal shapes in the clouds

T


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 13, 2019)

Tearing covers off magazines

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

Ugly clothing collection

V


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2019)

Vaulting over goats 

W


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2019)

Windshield wipers for you Eye Glasses

x/y/z/a


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2019)

Accumulating the world's biggest collection of marbles.

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

Belting out tunes, in very quiet places

C


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2019)

Chicken Impersonating 

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2019)

Duck walking  (Not sure if that is walking LIKE a duck, Or, Walking a duck, instead of a dog  )

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2019)

*Egg beating

F*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2019)

*Fishing for Jelly Fish

G*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2019)

Growing Weeds  (A very popular hobby! )

H


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2019)

Hamster Collecting 

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2019)

Illicit label removals from mattresses and pillows

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2019)

*Jam sculpting

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)

Kicking a can all over town

L


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2019)

Lamppost Climbing 

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Mailing hand-written letters in paper envelopes 

(once was not unusual hobby, but nowadays is!)

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2019)

Nail Biting _(the ones you use a hammer for)_ 

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Opening a can of worms, repeatedly and often

P


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2019)

*Paying respects to every lamp-post you see.

Q*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2019)

Quarreling with youself 

R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2019)

Reaching for imaginary items which are not on the shelves

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2019)

*Sitting  sideways on a sidewalk.*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2019)

Teaching old dogs new tricks

U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2019)

Unicorn Hunting 

V


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Very Vague visual art projects

U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2019)

Underwater Knitting  

V


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Vastly vague athletic actions

W


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

Watering Weeds

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2019)

*X-ing out O's in sentences 

Y*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Yarn ends sorting

Z


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2019)

Apple Shaping 

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2019)

Bursting the bubbles in a sheet of Bubble wrap, one by one....

C


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2019)

Chatting to the wall 

D


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2019)

*Doing doughnuts in the middle of the road.*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

Eating.... well, I think that's self-explanatory 

F


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2019)

Fishing for compliments 

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

Golf with beachballs

H


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)

Haggis Throwing 

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

Inkwell spilling

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2019)

*Jumping on tables

K*


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 30, 2019)

Kissing strangers in supermarket aisles

L


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

Lassoing tops of telephone poles

M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2019)

Moving door numbers 

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 1, 2019)

*Numbering telephone poles

O*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 1, 2019)

Opening pickle jars

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

Pinching Pillows

Q


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 1, 2019)

Quacking like a duck

R


----------



## tinytn (Dec 1, 2019)

*Rounding up pigs with a lasso 

S*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

Speaking Martian 

T


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2019)

Talking  Turkey talk

U


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

Using clothing items, for other purposes

V


----------



## Repondering (Dec 2, 2019)

Venetian Blinds Restoration

W


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

Winding String 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

X - Sign posts; Moving them from place to place, and photographing people wondering what they are marking.

Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

Ammonia Sniffing 

B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2019)

*Beer bottle collecting 

C*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

Cleaning cat combs

D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2019)

Digging up mud 

E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Early morning hammering

F


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2019)

Fog Chasing 

G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 6, 2019)

*Growling at strangers

H*


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 6, 2019)

Hating insects

I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2019)

Instigating mischief

J


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2019)

Jelly Juggling 

K


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Kinky cord untangling

L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2019)

Learning Llama language 

M


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Memorizing meaningless lists

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2019)

*Naming pet bugs 

O*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Ordering pizza's for strangers

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2019)

*Pointing fingers at people

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Quick Tai Chi movements

R


----------



## Repondering (Dec 11, 2019)

Recording Pet Sounds

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2019)

*Sharpening pencils

T*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2019)

Tightening Nuts

U


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Underwater Sewing

V


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2019)

*Vacationing near active volcano's 

W*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Water polo in bathtub

Y


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2019)

*Yodeling in the backyard 

Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2019)

*Zinc collecting

A*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

Anthill Collecting

B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

Buttoning everything that others have left unbuttoned  

C


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2019)

Cheese Sniffing 

D


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

Dampening every towel and household sponges... and re-dampening them....

E


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2019)

Eating crumbs off other people's plates.

E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

F
Flicking lintballs off of other people's clothing

G


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

Growing weeds on purpose

H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*Hitting flies

I*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

Interplanetary travel vacation itinerary planning

J


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2019)

*Jamming up gumball machine on purpose*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Knotting string into elf shapes 

L


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

Laundry pile sculpture making

M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Mango Juggling 

N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2019)

Nonsense Rhyme Writing 

(If you ever see a frog,
do not step into a bog....  )

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2019)

*Olive frying

P*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2019)

Poking plump pillows

Q


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

Queuing for hours for something not worth queuing for 

R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2019)

Reciting redundant, useless facts....

(A blue sky is blue... )

S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2019)

Singing Backwards 

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2019)

*Taming unicorns

U*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2019)

*Used paper cup collector

V*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2019)

Ventriloquist dummy collecting 

W


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

Washing ceilings

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Yard measuring, frequently, with a chart to fill in, to see if the dimensions change....

Z/ A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

*Zombi Doll Collector 

A*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 22, 2019)

Asphalt sniffing

B


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)

Balloon Bursting 

C


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Crying over spilt milk (Repeatedly spilling it, to keep on with the hobby)

D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

Dream Prosecuting

E


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2019)

Eggshell crushing

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Dream Prosecuting


(I thought that said Dream Procrastinating 
I just wanted to share that)

F
Floating paper boats

G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

Goat Watching 

H


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

*Hula Hooping 

I*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2019)

Ice Melting 

J


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2019)

*Jumping up on Table Tops

L*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

Leaping over frogs

M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Mowing Carpets 

N


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 26, 2019)

Nibbling fruit in supermarkets

O


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Ordering clothing in alphabetical order by color.... azure, black, candy striped, dark blue, evergreen,....

P


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 27, 2019)

Pinching babies' cheeks

Q


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

QUick trips to the grocery store, for only 1 single item allowing yourself, for each trip there and back.

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Removing orange peel 

S


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

Slicing sliced bread

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2019)

*Table tossing

U*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 28, 2019)

Underwater wedding planner

V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2019)

Vast arm movements and gestures

W


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2019)

Walking Backwards 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2019)

Xing Out Letters on road signs 

Y


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2019)

Yelling at people on the TV or computer screen 

Z/ A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2019)

Accordion Squeezing 

B


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 29, 2019)

Bread sniffing

C


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2019)

Climbing walls

D


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 29, 2019)

Dangling from skyscraper rooftops

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 29, 2019)

Enjoys walking on hot coals 

F


----------



## connect1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Fly a Drone


G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2019)

Godzilla Impersonating 

H


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2019)

Howls to the moon at night 

I


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 31, 2019)

Impersonating laughing hyenas

J


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2019)

Jumping over matchsticks 

K


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

Keeping Useless gifts on a Display

L


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

Leaving a wedding during the ceremony 

M


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Manicuring Trotters 

N


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Notes written to myself, on many topics, left in many prominent locations 

O


----------



## tinytn (Jan 17, 2020)

*Ordering room service every hour !

P

*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Practicing for Potato Sack races (in order to be ready for one,  on last minute notice)

Q


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Quizzing random people on the streets about different subjects.


R


----------



## Repondering (Jan 17, 2020)

Reading the fine print on mattress labels.

S


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Sending all junk mail back to where it came from.


T


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2020)

Testing razor blades

U


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

Unicorn Watching 

V


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2020)

Violin Jazz

W


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2020)

Weaving Doormats 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 22, 2020)

X ?

Yodeling in public restrooms

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2020)

Apple Carving 

B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

Bread statue- building

C


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2020)

Cat statue collectors  

D


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 23, 2020)

Dough kneading

E


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2020)

Earthworm raising

F


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Figure skating in the bathtub

G


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2020)

Gilding Lilies 

H


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Hiring Butterflies

I


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 24, 2020)

Inoculating iguanas

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2020)

*Jumping twine

K*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

Kestrel picture collage-making

L


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

Leaning Sideways 

M


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

Making Mini-sandwiches, to set out in arrangements, on trays for wandering, wild animals.

N


----------



## Repondering (Jan 28, 2020)

*Notarizing Verbal Contracts 

O*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2020)

Octopus Observing 

P


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2020)

Painting 






Q


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2020)

Rooster Impersonating 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2020)

*Sandwich Assembly

T*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2020)

Toaster and Stove Cooling

U


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2020)

Unwinding Clocks 

V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Verifying Verifications

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2020)

*Washing hammers

X*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Xamining water droplets

Y


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2020)

Yodeling Backwards 

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2020)

Zestfully searching for a needle in a haystack  

A


----------



## tinytn (Feb 25, 2020)

*Asking silly questions to strangers

B*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2020)

Bickering over silly questions, such as 'what's the reason that plates are round?'

C


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2020)

Counting to ten 

D


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2020)

Dusting door tops

E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2020)

Eggcup Carving 

F


----------



## tinytn (Feb 28, 2020)

*Freeing ants from ant traps

G*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2020)

Grabbing books off of library shelves

H


----------



## Sparky (Feb 29, 2020)

Haunted Cupboard investigating 

I


----------



## Kaila (Feb 29, 2020)

Ink pouring from one inkwell into another, and then into another, and then into another.....and....

J


----------



## tinytn (Feb 29, 2020)

*Jumping up and down with some jumping beans*

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2020)

*Kumquat collecting

L*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2020)

Leaning on Lampposts 

M


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2020)

Musing over which hobby to choose....analyzing them...comparing them...additional musings....

N


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2020)

Noisy Nutcracking

O


----------



## tinytn (Mar 2, 2020)

*Oiling flowers 

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 2, 2020)

*Power knitting

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2020)

Quick turtle chasing  

R


----------



## tinytn (Mar 2, 2020)

*Reading upside down*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2020)

Sidestepping every single issue and question anyone asks....


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2020)

Trifle Experimenting 

U


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

Underwater Painting

V


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 4, 2020)

Veering into other traffic lanes just for fun

W


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2020)

Watering fake flowers 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Mar 6, 2020)

*Xing out x's 

Y*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2020)

Yogurt Squirting 

Z/A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

Zoo art

A


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

Ant Farm

B


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)

Bird Calling

C


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2020)

Chain Rattling 

D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2020)

*Eggplant etching

F*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2020)

Fetching dead crisp leaves that are floating through the air on breezy days

G


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2020)

Gnome Removing 

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 22, 2020)

Happy Wanderer

I


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Icicle Collecting, in winter, to save for summer days

J


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2020)

Juggling Swords 

K


----------



## Pinky (Jun 23, 2020)

Knitting Knickerbockers

L


----------



## tinytn (Jun 23, 2020)

*Learning Lugandi language

M*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

Mashing Melted Ice cream

N


----------



## Repondering (Jun 23, 2020)

Nose flute player.

O


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2020)

Oboe Recycling 

P


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Pinching Petals of Snapdragons and Daisies

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2020)

Queuing for Masks 

R


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

Reading Tea Leaves

S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2020)

Speaking Klingon 

T


----------



## tinytn (Jun 26, 2020)

*Taking pictures of worms

U*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

tinytn said:


> Taking pictures of worms



How _many_ pictures of worms?  
Thanks for that humor and laughter.  That's one of the reasons I play these games!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2020)

Unwinding Clocks 

V


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

Vacuuming Ceilings

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 29, 2020)

Weaving Spells

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2020)

Yodeling into a bucket 

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2020)

*Zsa Zsa Gabor fan club

A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2020)

Ant farm collector

B


----------



## tinytn (Jun 29, 2020)

*Baby Bottle collector  

C*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

Clipping pictures of zebras out of local newspapers

(IF you can find any pictures of zebras, and IF you can find any newspapers)

D


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2020)

Detecting zebra pictures 

E


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2020)

Erasing everything written in pencil....if you can find anything written in pencil, any more....  

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2020)

Finding pencils to sharpen 

G


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2020)

Growing a pencil tree  (to make pencils from the branches)

H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2020)

Hunting Lead for pencils

I


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 1, 2020)

Imitating Woody Woodpecker

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2020)

Jumping over matchboxes 

K


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2020)

Kicking fire hydrants  (ow!!)

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Loading bullets

M


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2020)

Moving Boxes 

N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2020)

*Naming marbles 

O*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2020)

Ordering Out-of-stock items

P


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2020)

Poodle Posing 

Q/R


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2020)

Quickly crossing railroad tracks when a train is coming 

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

Ruining new items that we bought for ourselves.

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2020)

Sniffing Snow 

T


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2020)

Tiptoeing thru the tulips

U


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2020)

*Untying Unusual knots

V*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2020)

Vaulting over Vicars 

W


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2020)

Washing elephants

A


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Adding up how many of each item, we have in our home.... 

(Let's see now...how many pans....how many cups....how many chairs? ..... )

B


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2020)

Building Playing Card houses 

C


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Cutting up expired coupons  (so I dont try to use them, by mistake  )

D


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

Decorate inside the car for Christmas ..

E


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

tinytn said:


> Decorate inside the car for Christmas ..



Better start soon, too, in order to have it done in time!  

E

Eating all the leftover holiday treats, from the past year, before that holiday comes around again....

F


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

Finding Lost coins in the sand at a beach

G


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Going out to look for buried treasure boxes.

H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

*Hiding all your money in your shoes..

I*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Inscribing each coin and paper money , with where you got it....

J


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

*Jumping on mattress before you buy it..

K*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Kicking footballs and soccer balls, inside store, before buying them....  

L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

*Looking in the mirror making faces 

M*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2020)

Manure Collecting 

N


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2020)

Note-keeping about meal ingredients on Napkins

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2020)

Overstretching Elastic

P


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

Popping water balloons

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2020)

Queuing for sausages 

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2020)

Red wall painting

S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2020)

Saving coins

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2020)

Tempting Turtles to walk through an obstacle course  

U


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2020)

Unwinding yarn

V


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2020)

Visiting old railings 

W


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2020)

*Washing Winter windows

X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2020)

Yodeling in caves 

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2020)

*Zither polishing

A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Antler Collecting

B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

Bee chasing   

C


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)

Coin collecting

D


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2020)

Doll Polishing

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2020)

Eel Charming 

F


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)

Fiddling 

G


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2020)

Grand piano moving

H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2020)

Hoarder

I


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2020)

Iguana Watching 

J


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2020)

Juice carton stomping

K


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2020)

Knitting Elephants 

L


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2020)

Loosening coat buttons

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2020)

Making empty beer cans

N


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2020)

Nail Biting 

O


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2020)

Oak Leaf collecting

P


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2020)

Parsnip Whittling 

Q/R


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 25, 2020)

Rooftop jumping

S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 25, 2020)

Surfing

T


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2020)

Talking Gobbledygook

U


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2020)

Unzipping trousers

V


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2020)

*Verifying various Voices

W*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2020)

Wandering in the woods

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2020)

Zithering in Swahili 

A


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2020)

Answering rhetorical questions... 

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2020)

*Breadcrumb sculpting

C*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2020)

Catching Moths 

D


----------



## tinytn (Sep 8, 2020)

*Detailing  Numbers

E*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2020)

Eggnog Making 

F


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2020)

*Freelance Writer

G*


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2020)

Gold mining

H


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2020)

Haggis Rolling 

I


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2020)

Item categorizing

J


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2020)

Jingle bell jingling 

K


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2020)

Klicking Klackers

L


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 17, 2020)

Licking lightbulbs

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 18, 2020)

Making Marmalade

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2020)

Name Calling 

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 23, 2020)

Overcoming Problems

P


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2020)

Painting Matchboxes 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

Riding Eagles

S


----------



## tinytn (Sep 29, 2020)

*Sanding the bottom of your feet !  

T*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2020)

Tickling toddlers

U


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

Upside-down summersaults , and Under balance-beam walking.

V


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2020)

Vegan Watching 

W


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2020)

Waiting for the digital numbers to change, on a clock.

X/ Y


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 1, 2020)

Yawn Counter

Z


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2020)

Zoo Sniffing 

A


----------



## RubyK (Oct 3, 2020)

Acorn Planter

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 4, 2020)

Bowler

C


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2020)

Clown collecting

D


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2020)

Dalmatian Spotting 

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 7, 2020)

Elephant Washer

F


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2020)

*Fig Picker

G*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2020)

Gadget collector

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2020)

Heater Adjusting Up and Down Frequently

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2020)

Ivy Climbing 

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2020)

Juice squeezing, one at a time, out of berries, or grapes, etc....

K


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2020)

*Kicking Cans 

L*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2020)

Looking at Food Labels

M


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2020)

Making matchsticks 

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

Naming wild squirrels and outdoor birds

O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2020)

Onion Sniffing 

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2020)

Pasting Handkerchiefs together to make bedsheets

Q/ R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2020)

Rhubarb Collecting

S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2020)

Sidewalk Paintings

T


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2020)

Tin Opening 

U


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

underwater drawings

V


----------



## RubyK (Oct 12, 2020)

Vagabond Spotting

W


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2020)

Wheelbarrow Racing 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## RubyK (Oct 14, 2020)

Xylophone Tuning

Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2020)

Yam Whittling 

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2020)

*Zebra Trainers 

A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 15, 2020)

Art collectors

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2020)

Box Collecting

C


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2020)

Card Flicking 

D


----------



## RubyK (Oct 16, 2020)

Dirt Digging

E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2020)

*Eaves dropping in Crowds 

F*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 16, 2020)

Fact checking news stories

G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2020)

Gum Chewing 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2020)

*Hellraising

I*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2020)

Intergalactic travel

J


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 17, 2020)

Jangling bracelets in quiet places

K


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

Kids toys

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 18, 2020)

Learning Languages

M


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2020)

Mango Juggling 

N


----------



## RubyK (Oct 18, 2020)

Nutcracker Repair

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2020)

Overnight visits, unexpected and uninvited, but going anyway  

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2020)

Parrot Impersonating 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2020)

Quacking at ducks and geese

R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2020)

Rhubarb Whittling

S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Star counting.... one, two, three.....four, five, six......
...seven, eight...... 
...nine, ten, eleven.....

T


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2020)

Trying to count how many bees are in one hive..

U


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2020)

Unwinding Clocks 

V


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 21, 2020)

Vase Collector

W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Wish listing items Wanted from Antarctica

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2020)

Yak Preening 

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

zebra painting (colors on the white sections)

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2020)

Ant farm collector

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2020)

Breaking into your own home and your own locked items

C


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2020)

Cabbage Rolling

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

Dresses for doggies

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2020)

Eating Specialist

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2020)

*Fomenting violence

G*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

Golfball tossing into pails of water

H


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2020)

Hatchet Throwing 

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 29, 2020)

Insect Collector

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2020)

Joking with Mannequins in Fancy Shops

K


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2020)

*Kissing Frogs 

L*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 29, 2020)

Licking street signs

M


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2020)

Mud Swimming 

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Nasty weather Outdoor Activities

O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2020)

Ostrich Impersonating

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Peeling Peas and Grapes



Q/ R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2020)

Recycling cycles into unicycles 

S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2020)

*Stamping out Red Ants  that bite! 

T*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2020)

Taming and Training, Wild insects and spiders

U


----------



## Repondering (Oct 31, 2020)

Uglification cosmetology 

V


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2020)

Vaulting over Lampposts 

W


----------



## tinytn (Nov 1, 2020)

Wondering in Wheat fields 

X/Y


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 1, 2020)

delete


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2020)

Yearning for cds

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2020)

Alpaca Wrestling 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2020)

Bee Charmer

C


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2020)

Cobra cuddling

D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2020)

Drawing Ducks 

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2020)

*Eating grass 

F*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2020)

Frosting cardboard cake replica's

G


----------



## RubyK (Nov 4, 2020)

Goat watching

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 4, 2020)

Haunted House Visits

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2020)

Idle time spent twiddling thumbs.

J


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2020)

Joining Paperclips 

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2020)

*Keeping left over chewing gum

L*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

linking rubber-bands

M


----------



## RubyK (Nov 6, 2020)

Mixing cement

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2020)

Noodling 

O


----------



## RubyK (Nov 7, 2020)

Onion Slicing

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2020)

Painting Pictures

Q


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2020)

Quarter collecting

R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2020)

Racing Snails 

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2020)

Soaking sponges; Squeezing them and Sun-drying them; and then, soaking them again!   

T


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 13, 2020)

Train collecting

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2020)

Understanding insect languages

V


----------



## RubyK (Nov 13, 2020)

Visiting bird houses

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2020)

Wishing for bad weather ...

X/y/z


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2020)

Yodeling in French

Z/A


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 14, 2020)

Zoned-out zombie tracker

A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2020)

Animal imitations

B


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 15, 2020)

Banana Carving

C


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2020)

Creating lists of new excuses to give, for every possible situation....

(the dog ate it;  my car broke down;  your book fell into my bag when I wasn't looking.....  )

D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2020)

Drilling Holes

E


----------



## RubyK (Nov 16, 2020)

Eavesdropping in a nursing home

F


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2020)

Finding treasure

G


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2020)

Growing Weeds 

H


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2020)

Hunting for ant eggs

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2020)

Investigating rumors

J


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2020)

Jackrabbit Wrestling 

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2020)

Kite-flying into tall trees deliberately; and then, trying to find ways to get the kites to fall down.

L


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2020)

Laughing at walnuts 

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2020)

Mimicking rocks and boulders

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2020)

Nectarine Rolling  

O


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 22, 2020)

Olive juggling

P


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2020)

Pea Depodding 

Q/R


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 25, 2020)

Quasar Locator

R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2020)

Raspberry Squashing 

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2020)

*Sifting Sand

T*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2020)

Tablecloth Weaving 

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2020)

Underlining words in sentences

V


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2020)

Ventriloquist Impersonating 

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2020)

Whispering messages to people who are sleeping soundly and snoring.....

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2020)

Yodeling Backwards 

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2020)

Sparky said:


> Yodeling Backwards


That must sound pretty strange!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2020)

Kaila said:


> That must sound pretty strange!


Yes,.. a bit stranger than yodeling forwards, similar to water down a plughole.. 

Aardvark Sculpting 

B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 1, 2020)

*Beetles bugs for buddies..

C*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2020)

Cuddling porcupines   

D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2020)

Drawing Dots

E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2020)

Etching little grab spots into bars of slippery soap

F


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2020)

Frog Impersonating 

G


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

Sparky said:


> Frog Impersonating


So much fun!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2020)

Digging for dog bones

E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2020)

Escaping from a paper bag

F


----------



## tinytn (Dec 5, 2020)

*Fishing for lost rings in the bottom of a lake..

G*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2020)

tinytn said:


> Fishing for lost rings in the bottom of a lake..


I thought you were going to say, in the bottom of the drawers or jewelry box. 

G
Growing weeds in indoor containers, and tending them with TLC.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2020)

Harp Twanging 

I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2020)

Intergalactic Baseball games

J


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2020)

Jumping in Jelly 

K


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2020)

Kissing pictures of frogs  

L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2020)

Lassoing Frogs 

M


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2020)

Matching pairs of socks that don't match, to give as gifts to other people!


N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2020)

Newt Watching 

O


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2020)

*Ordering things on line that do not exist .

P*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)

Picture framing

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2020)

QUizzing animals on *why,* they do the things they do.....

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2020)

Recycling haggis into compost 

S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2020)

Sleeping on rocks 

T


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

Twine saving

U


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Ultra-stretching of rubber bands and other stretchy fabrics and elastics;
to test and measure and record, on charts, how far on average, they can each stretch before breaking

V


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2020)

Viper Measuring 

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)

Window dressing

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2020)

Yolks separating from whites of eggs

Z/ A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2020)

Aardvark Wrestling 

B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2020)

*Barking up the wrong tree

C*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2020)

Sparky said:


> Aardvark Wrestling


Be careful with that, and wear appropriate  protective clothing.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2020)

Creative sculptures made from empty toilet paper rolls

D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2020)

*Digging for some clean dirt*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2020)

Elephant handprints;
 Helping them to make some for gifts for their relatives   

F


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2020)

*Feeding Pigs, Hog Jowls

G*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2020)

Godzilla Impersonating

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

Hosting Indoor Honey parties, for Bears?

I


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2020)

Inventing Sandwiches 

J


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2020)

Jumping up and down for no reason

K


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2020)

Kicking out imaginary visitors

L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2020)

Leaning on lampposts 

M


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2020)

Making sure each lamppost is secure and stable....checking each one as we pass by it.

(_Before leaning on them)

N_


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2020)

Name Calling

O


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2020)

Octopus impersonations

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2020)

*Picking your nose!

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2020)

Quietly sneaking around.... 


R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2020)

Refilling Bottles 

S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2020)

*Stomping on Ants

U*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2020)

Upsetting applecarts  

V


----------



## RubyK (Dec 24, 2020)

Vending homemade potholders

W


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2020)

Whistling Backwards 

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jan 1, 2021)

Yeti Impersonating 

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2021)

Zero's columns, adding up totals....

Or, Zero's, putting into the checkbook entries, for incoming and outgoing....

A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2021)

Abseiling down lampposts 

B


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2021)

*Bike riding Backwards

C*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2021)

Crater Hopping  

(Let's see....Will I be able to hop over to the other side, without falling in?  )

D


----------



## RubyK (Jan 2, 2021)

Dancing with ducks

E


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2021)

eating hot dogs

F


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2021)

Feather Weighing 

G


----------



## Meringue (Jan 3, 2021)

Gargling Gin   



H


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2021)

Hamster Racing 

I


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2021)

*Ironing already ironed shirts

J*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

Jump rope king

K


----------



## tinytn (Jan 5, 2021)

*Kicking Cans 

L*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

Lawn care

M


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2021)

Making Matchsticks 

N


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2021)

Nagging the Cat to behave  

O


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2021)

Ostrich Impersonating

P


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2021)

People Pleasing


(It's okay for a hobby, but don't make a career out of it.   )

Q/ R


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2021)

*Quizzical  Quails*

R


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2021)

Recycling Unicycles 

S


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2021)

Sipping empty water glasses

T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2021)

Treading on eggshells 

U


----------



## tinytn (Jan 12, 2021)

*Using Uklele's to keep wolves away..

V*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

Victory formations of books in bookcases, 
and cups in cupboards, and shirts in closet, etc, etc.....

W


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2021)

Whistling through coconuts 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 13, 2021)

Yelling at statues

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)

Adding figures

B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2021)

Belly laughing,
while a cat or dog is sitting on top, or stretched out, on your belly.

C


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2021)

Crocheting Eggcups 

D


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2021)

Dusting dustbin covers

E


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2021)

Editor

F


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2021)

???

Fetching Sticks 

G


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

Ghost Hunting

H


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2021)

Hoovering Grass 

I


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

Insect collecting

J


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2021)

Job quitting, right after being hired, repeatedly....

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2021)

*Kitten fashion shows

L*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2021)

Locking and Unlocking doors, inside your own home.

M


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2021)

Making cabbage sculptures 

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Nun herding

O


----------



## tinytn (Jan 18, 2021)

Oinking like a pig 

P


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2021)

Painting grass green 

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

Queen Dethroning

R


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Rowing on sand

S


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2021)

Saying the same thing, over and over, and over.
Saying the same thing, over and over, and over.
Saying the same thing , over and over and over.

T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2021)

Tortoise Racing

U


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2021)

Ugliest drawings contest competitions

V


----------



## tinytn (Jan 22, 2021)

Voting with blinders on. 

W


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

Winding technician.

X


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

X-ing out every line of blanks on empty forms.... and submitting them

Y


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2021)

*Yelling at yourself in the mirror !

Z*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

Zzzzzz-ing while standing.  

A


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2021)

*Acting like a clown

B*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

Bursting with enthusiasm over Boring subjects


C


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2021)

*Coming hair on your legs 

D*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2021)

Diving in puddles 

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

Eggshell collecting

F


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

Fish Facial expressions Imitations.

G


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2021)

Geranium Watching 

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

Hat sorting.

I


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2021)

Icicle Collecting, for Indoor Shelf displays and for lending or for sales

J


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2021)

Jeering out the window 

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

Killing ants

L


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2021)

Littering crumbs on the floor, to attract and feed ants.

M


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2021)

Making parrot faces 

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Nit picker

M


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2021)

*Making Log cabins look like  Brick cabins !

N*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2021)

Nicely arranging the Recyclables

O


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2021)

Omelette Spinning 

P


----------



## tinytn (Jan 27, 2021)

*Being a party pooper

C*


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

Dragging Bulls

E


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2021)

(Let's go back to above alphabetical: Q or R...)

*R*acing ahead to Stop sign or Stop light

next:
*S*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2021)

Sardine Spotting 

T


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

Toothfairy mugging.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2021)

Underwater trumpet playing 

V


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

Velvet crushing.

W


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2021)

Weighing Feathers 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

Xylophone tuning.

Y


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

(Gosh, @Tish  !  I see this, _after_ I'd mentioned xylophone in a different game thread!)

(Now, I know _where_, *that* xylophone went!)

Y
Years-old coupon sorting

Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2021)

Zoo Sniffing 

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

Ant inspector.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2021)

*Balloon blower upper 

C*


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

Catnip taster.

D


----------



## tinytn (Feb 2, 2021)

*Doll maker

E*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2021)

Ear wax modelling clay for small figures and small bowls to be made

F


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2021)

Flan Spinning 

G


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Giving bad advice.

H


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2021)

Holding on, to things like water or butter.....

I


----------



## tinytn (Feb 4, 2021)

*Inviting Squirrels to your cookouts!

J*


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

Joking with your mirror.

K


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2021)

Kicking a rubber band, that is in front of your shoe, while attached to the back of your heel

L


----------



## Sparky (Feb 5, 2021)

Leaping over Llamas

M


----------



## tinytn (Feb 5, 2021)

*Making sand patties 

N*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2021)

Nightime gazing out the window at darkness

O


----------



## Sparky (Feb 5, 2021)

Octopus Dangling 

P


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

Piggybank smashing

Q


----------



## tinytn (Feb 5, 2021)

*Quizzing school Teachers

R*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2021)

Regulating other peoples' personal habits


S


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2021)

(Note my Disclaimer for above post:  Well, it starts with an *R.* That's how I came up with that one. )


----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2021)

Saving string and wrapping it into a ball. 

T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2021)

Tassel Whirling 

U


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

Underwear inspector

V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2021)

Voting on what you will have for breakfast...
and then, lunch voting, and later, supper voting....and finally, 
daily before-bedtime-snack voting....

W


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2021)

Wondering where other posters are, and What they are doing, instead of posting....

 

X/ Y/ Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 7, 2021)

Yodeling into a bucket

Z/A


----------



## RubyK (Feb 7, 2021)

Zipping up strangers' coats in winter

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

Apple bopping

B


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Begging for free stuff that isn't worth anything

C


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2021)

Camping in the Kitchen

D


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Dancing in the moonlight

E


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Eloping every evening!


F


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2021)

Fishing for compliments 

G


----------



## tinytn (Feb 9, 2021)

*Grazing with Cows in  farmers fields..

H*


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

Helping people heave

I


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2021)

Icing Sardines 

J


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

Juggling Judges

K


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2021)

Knotting loose ends 

L


----------



## tinytn (Feb 11, 2021)

*Labeling ice cubes

B*


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

Ball retriever


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2021)

M

Mastering Nursery rhymes, (In adult years without children handy  )

N


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2021)

Newspaper Hanging

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

Opening and closing doors


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2021)

Popping in and out those doors!

Q/ R


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2021)

Reading Stamps

S


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2021)

Soap Suds Sculpturing

T


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

Treetop hopping

U


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2021)

Upstairs practice sessions, carrying stacks of books on your head.

V


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2021)

Vaulting over sheep 

W


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Walking on Air

X/ y/ z


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Xylophone muting

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2021)

*Yawning in a Gym class

Z /'A*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2021)

Adjusting Leaves 

B


----------



## tinytn (Feb 15, 2021)

*Baking ice cubes..

C*


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

Slapping sheep (for not jumping)


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2021)

Awwwww! ^^^



T
Teaching sheep to jump?!  

U


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2021)

OOPs, we both made errors, And we're on to a different starting letter now:

*C*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2021)

Cornflake Counting 

D


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

Duck chasing

E


----------



## tinytn (Feb 16, 2021)

*Eagle watching .. live on the internet.

F*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Cornflake Counting


Why is this in "_Unusual Hobbies?"  _It's an important task.
After all, how else will you know how many are in your bowl?
... or perhaps more importantly, how many still left in the box? 

F

Fleeing Fantasy creatures
G


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2021)

*Going North for the winter

H*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2021)

Hunting for figs 

I


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2021)

Insulting people on the street!

J


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

Jacking up strangers' cars

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Kicking random people

L


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2021)

*Looking cross-eyed at people you do not know.. 

M*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Tish said:


> Kicking random people


You didn't strike me as the type.   
Unless you are 2 years old. Then, that would explain it! 

(You can't tell everything about a person, from the Internet.  )

M
Mixing in one orange, in a bowl of all apples.

N


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2021)

Newspaper Folding

O


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Orchestra Conducting, when there isn't any orchestra present.... 

P


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Orchestra Conducting, when there isn't any orchestra present....
> 
> P


I do that all the time   

Chasing Lawnmowers


----------



## tinytn (Feb 18, 2021)

*Licking frozen telephone poles *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Q/ R  next?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2021)

_P hasn't happened yet... _

Pencil Sharpening 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

The alphabet is too difficult for us!  

Question-planning for Imaginary Quiz YV Shows

R?


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Rock skipping

S


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

Snapping fingers, in time to....oh, there's no music? Oops! 

T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2021)

Talking in Martian

U


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

Using catnip as herb seasoning

V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2021)

Vacation planning when not going on any holiday or vacation

W


----------



## tinytn (Feb 20, 2021)

Waiting for my winning lottery numbers ...

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

Xtra time repeatedly adding to the clock , so I am not late for anything

Y


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2021)

Yawning as loud as possible 

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Zipping and unzipping clothes in a shop

A


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

Acting in street theater plays when it's freezing outside

B


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2021)

Banging drums blindfolded

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

Collecting other people's garden gnomes and repainting them before returning them.

D


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2021)

Dialing phones, that no longer have dials....

E


----------



## tinytn (Feb 22, 2021)

*Energizing my bunny wabbit.

F*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2021)

Fish Impersonating 

G


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

Grass growing racing

H


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2021)

Heating up hot items  (Be careful!)

I


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2021)

Inflating rubber gloves 

J


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

Jumping over jumping sheep.

K


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Keeping sheep in Paper cages.

L


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2021)

Laying on bubble wrap

M


----------



## tinytn (Feb 25, 2021)

*Mowing brown grass in the winter time.

N*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Needling someone's bubble wrap mattress, while they are using it....

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Opening closed automated doors.

P


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Pushing ALL of the buttons in the Elevator panel

Q/ R


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2021)

Rearranging Matchsticks 

S


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2021)

Sorting toothpicks

T


----------



## RubyK (Feb 26, 2021)

Tie-Dyeing my underwear

U


----------



## tinytn (Feb 26, 2021)

*Using a paint brush to paint your nails.

V*


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Venting at myself.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2021)

Whittling Parsnips 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Feb 27, 2021)

*Bucking like a horse

C*


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Catnip sorting and Weighing.

D


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2021)

Drilling Holes

E


----------



## tinytn (Feb 28, 2021)

*Eating corndogs without the corn.

F*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 28, 2021)

Folding sweet wrappers



G


----------



## tinytn (Feb 28, 2021)

*Growing an olive trees in your home.

H*


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Hay Stacking

I


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2021)

Invisible Man impersonating 

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Jumping in puddles

K


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2021)

Kicking deflated Beachballs

L


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2021)

Logrolling uphill 

M


----------



## tinytn (Mar 2, 2021)

*Making loud noises at night,, (*Snoring  *)

N*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2021)

Naming inanimate objects around the home, such as Softy the sofa, 
and Tiny the Table, and Chubby the overstuffed  chair.....

O


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

Opening other people's gates

P


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2021)

Peanut Balancing 

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Quail Egg swapping

R/S


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2021)

Rocket launching in Libraries

(Must be done extreeeeemely quietly!  ssshhhshhhh...... )

S


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2021)

Spaghetti Knotting 

T


----------



## tinytn (Mar 4, 2021)

*Tying yourself up in knots!

U*


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

Unicorn hunting.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2021)

Velour sewing onto the walls, so they are soft and smooth to the touch, as we go by......

W


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2021)

Waving at pigeons 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Mar 5, 2021)

*Yelling at deaf People

Z*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2021)

Zoning out, while counting sheep....

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Apple tasting ( Straight of the tree)

B


----------



## tinytn (Mar 5, 2021)

*Batting raw eggs for baseball practice.

C*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2021)

Counting Clouds 

D


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Digging tunnels

E


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2021)

Eloping every weekend



F


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2021)

Froth Blowing 

G


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Gargling from the Aqarium

H


----------



## tinytn (Mar 7, 2021)

*Hoeing the ground for Landmines

I*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2021)

Icing Carrots 

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

Jogging on the spot

K


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2021)

Kazooing Backwards 

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

Laughing and pointing at the sky

M


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2021)

Melting ice cream, to pour and drink

N


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2021)

Nose Fluting 

O


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

Orating in mime

P


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2021)

Pea Counting

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Questioning Queens

R


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2021)

Ruminating over marbles, lost years ago......

S


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2021)

Spinning Pizzas

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Test tasting


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2021)

Upcycling unicycles 

V


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2021)

*Venus star gazing

W*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

Watching Windows

X


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Xylophone dismantling 

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2021)

Tish said:


> Xylophone dismantling


This does sound like fun to me too,  
even though it probably _is_ a little bit unusual.  


Y
Yellow paint decorations on numerous common and boring-appearing household items

Z


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2021)

(In order to do that activity mentioned above, 
we'd first have to find an old used xylophone,
at the Flea market, right?  )


----------



## SetWave (Mar 14, 2021)

Zebra Wrasslin'

A


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2021)

*Answering Ro-bo Calls with a Loud Horn!

B*


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Bubble popping.

C


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2021)

Curtain cutting (making them shorter and shorter, each time!)

D


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2021)

*Doing Yoga at a Stop Light ..

E*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2021)

Elf Impersonating

F


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Following yourself around  

G


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Going around in circles


H


----------



## tinytn (Mar 15, 2021)

*Howling in the House

I*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 15, 2021)

Investigating Crime

J


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2021)

Juggling Sausages 

K


----------



## tinytn (Mar 16, 2021)

*Kicking Kittens

L*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Laying Linoleum

M


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2021)

Mastering TiddlyWinks

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Napkin unfolding 

O


----------



## Sparky (Mar 17, 2021)

Oyster  watching 

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

Pit collecting

Q


----------



## SetWave (Mar 17, 2021)

Quote quoting

R


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2021)

Recycling Sausages 

S


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

Slowly Sipping Soup, 
so that it takes all day to finish one Small bowl 

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Timing snail races

U


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

(Sip....sip....sip...... )


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

Unearthing earthworms.....then, re-burying them gently.


V


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Unearthing earthworms.....then, re-burying them gently.
> 
> 
> V


(Actually, I generally save the ones caught escaping the saturated ground in the rain and relocate them to a damp but not water logged spot.)


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Vocalizing terribly

W


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2021)

Washing trees

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2021)

Zebra Counting

A


----------



## RubyK (Mar 19, 2021)

Ant hill investigator

B


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2021)

How many are there, @Sparky  ?  
I am especially wondering, because I haven't counted zebra's myself.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2021)

*B*uttoning jackets, or attempting to, when the jacket only has a zipper.

C


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Counting crows ( which is impossible here in Australia as we don't have them)

D


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2021)

Deer counting

E


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2021)

Early morning searching for moonbeams

F


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2021)

Fog Collecting 

G


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

General Grousing

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Hog Hearding

I


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2021)

Inchworm Measuring 

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Joker stealing

K


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2021)

Keen watching time go by..... 

L


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2021)

Llama Washing 

M


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Money counting.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2021)

Newspaper Folding 

O


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

Origami Organizing

P


----------



## tinytn (Mar 23, 2021)

*Piano Player at ball parks.

Q*


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Quail egg sorting

R


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2021)

Rugs corner cutting

S


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

Sliding downhilllllllllllllllllllllll.............

T


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2021)

Sliding backwards in sleds

T


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2021)

Talking to snails 

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Underwear stealing.

V


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2021)

Varnishing Matchsticks 

W


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

Washing water buffalos


----------



## Kaila (Mar 25, 2021)

Yelling at Mirrors  

Z/ A


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Zipping zippers

A


----------



## Sparky (Mar 26, 2021)

Abseiling down stairs 

B


----------



## tinytn (Mar 26, 2021)

*i had to look that word up , Sparky.. found it..


Bolder collecting 

C*


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Coffee Sniffing

D


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Dancing naked

E


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2021)

Educating Earthworms

F


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2021)

Face Pulling

G


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Gathering excuses

H


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Holding onto old excuses,
In a large _Excuse Holder, (with a tight lid)_
in case I need to choose one of the old ones to use again.


I


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

Irritating Oysters

J


----------



## tinytn (Mar 27, 2021)

*Jumping over Tree Stumps

K*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Killing Bugs

L


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2021)

Loading and UnLoading, boxes of stuff, and unloading them again....reloading again....

M

(OR, Liking posts
 without reading them......no, I dont actually DO any of these things! )


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

Mashing potatoes.

N


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2021)

Nailing nails onto the walls, without hanging anything on them

O


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Offering complete strangers advice.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2021)

^^^That so very funny to think about doing, @Tish  ^^^
Thank you....  I need the smiles and laughs!
My thanks also, to others who add humor to my days!
@SetWave @Sparky @tinytn  & others!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2021)

Pinning tails on donkeys 

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Quietly sneaking around


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2021)

Right turn only driving, while you try to get to your destinations.

S


----------



## Sparky (Mar 30, 2021)

Sloth Impersonating 

T


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

Trying. Just trying, trying, trying . . .

U


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Right turn only driving, while you try to get to your destinations.
> 
> S


Actually, this is taught in safe driving courses. Always avoid turning across oncoming traffic. Seems silly but it makes sense; especially if you drive a company vehicle.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 30, 2021)

Singing silly songs while riding a train.

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Tangling Christmas lights  

U/V


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

Untangling Christmas Lights. 

V


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Vice gripping things

W/X/Y


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

Washing Witches

X


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2021)

X-raying Donuts  (to check for fillings)

Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Yelling in whispers

Z


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2021)

Zucchini Whitling 

A


----------



## tinytn (Apr 2, 2021)

*Acting Silly*


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

Burning water


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2021)

Coat Rack Designing, 
in shapes that resemble animal antlers, wings, starfish and octupi arms, etc!

D


----------



## tinytn (Apr 2, 2021)

*Digging for Gold

E *


----------



## SetWave (Apr 2, 2021)

Exercising Demons . . .

F


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2021)

Fishing in a bucket 

G


----------



## SetWave (Apr 3, 2021)

Gasping 

H


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2021)

Hoping for Snow, during the Summertime

I


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Inventing things already invented.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2021)

Jumping over rugs 

K


----------



## tinytn (Apr 4, 2021)

*Kicking people shins (*oh ,the pain!)

*L*


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Leaping over frogs

M


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

Mailing stuff without any postage

(Perhaps so you'd get some mail _back)

N_


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2021)

Newspaper Ironing 

O


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Ogling

P


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Pickle stealing


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

Quarter rolling along the edges,
Utilizing a timer to see if you can beat your own daily record times that they remain upright on edge....

R


----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2021)

Rolling in the grass down hills.

S


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2021)

Snapping your fingers and waiting...... and waiting..... and waiting....
Oh, try snapping them again......and again......

T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 6, 2021)

*Trapping bugs

U*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2021)

Unwinding Clocks 

V


----------



## tinytn (Apr 6, 2021)

*Voicing your opinions to telephone poles .

W*


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Washing a pretend car.

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2021)

X-marking book bindings on the library shelves,
of the ones you've read,
so you can easily see which ones you haven't read yet....

Y/ Z


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2021)

Zebra stripe counting 

A


----------



## tinytn (Apr 7, 2021)

*Acting like a clown in church

B*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 7, 2021)

Bullying Bullies

C


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2021)

Cooling hot foods and hot tea or coffee, quickly,
by setting up a large electric fan, close and in their direction.

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Dancing in the moonlight

E


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2021)

Ejecting peas through a peashooter 

F


----------



## tinytn (Apr 8, 2021)

*Feeding pigs bubble gum

G*


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

Golfing on a medium strip

H


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2021)

Hiding Bananas 

I


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2021)

*Inviting uninvited guests to a party

J*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

Jumping over party guests as they arrive.

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

Kicking a tin around.

L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2021)

*Letting all small animals inside

M*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

Making paper into confetti, to toss handfuls, onto people as they walk by my windows.....

N


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2021)

Nose Whistling 

O


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

Other World exploring

P


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2021)

Playing recorded music for Plants, to help them grow pleasantly and happily

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Quietly creeping


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2021)

*Reading out loud in  Cab car

S*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2021)

Shoveling pretend, imaginary Snow, in the Summertime Sunshine

T


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

Taking out the trash.

U


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2021)

Understanding the plight of the butterfly

V


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2021)

Vulture Impersonating 

W


----------



## SetWave (Apr 11, 2021)

Watching for vampires

X


----------



## tinytn (Apr 11, 2021)

X-husbands looking for X-wives..

Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Yawning loudly

Z/A


----------



## SetWave (Apr 11, 2021)

Zooming Zoom Meetings

A


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2021)

(^^ zoom! That meeting sure went by fast!!!)


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

Attaching sticky notes to things

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2021)

Bowling ball collector

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Cat stalking

D


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

Doctor calling 

E


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2021)

Éclair Squeezing 

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Fart sniffing  

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2021)

Tish said:


> Fart sniffing
> 
> G


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Golfball hunting, after a Snowstorm

H


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2021)

Hissing at snakes 

I


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

Inspecting Inspectors

J


----------



## tinytn (Apr 15, 2021)

Jogging in Alaska

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Kidnapping  kittens

L


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Looking at tv or computer screen, when turned off.

M


----------



## tinytn (Apr 15, 2021)

*Making false claims 

N*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Never saying _Maybe.

O_


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2021)

Octopus Counting 

P


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Pothole making

Q


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2021)

Quagmire Wrestling

R


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Quagmire Wrestling


Oh yes, I do that often!  
I've tried to sub in other hobbies, but I keep going back to that one.

R
Resisting temptations 

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Searching for 4 leaf clovers

T


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2021)

Tutankhamun Impersonating 

U


----------



## tinytn (Apr 18, 2021)

*Urging people to sing out loud on  a bus!

V*


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Vase breaking

W


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2021)

Wagon fill and dump; Fill and Dump..... fill and dump......

X/ y/ z?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2021)

Zither Plucking 

A


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2021)

*Aging raindrops

B*


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

Breath analyzing with nose only

C


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2021)

Cutting short what others are saying, 
by interjecting something like, "_How's the weather?"  Or, "I saw a dog."  

D_


----------



## SetWave (Apr 19, 2021)

Determining everyone's next move.

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Erasing house numbers


----------



## SetWave (Apr 20, 2021)

Freaking Out. 

G


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

Grass measuring

H


----------



## SetWave (Apr 21, 2021)

Hair Pulling Contests

I


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

Instantly seeking delayed gratification. 

J


----------



## SetWave (Apr 22, 2021)

Jumping to conclusions.

K


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2021)

Knotting spaghetti into animal shapes

L


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

You are very talented, @Sparky 

Come to think of it, I re-read these posts, and I see that we _all_ have some valuable hidden talents!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

L
Losing items that were put in special places, 
so as not to lose them, in order to have them available for future use.

M


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Muffin Baking competition

N


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2021)

Noah Impersonating 

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

Orating mime

P


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2021)

Porcupine Wrestling 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2021)

Quick humming of tunes...._Very quickly!

R_


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

Running out of stuff

S


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2021)

Starting every sentence over again. Starting every sentence over again. Starting every.....

T !


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2021)

Toilet training llamas 

U


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

Undoing what's already done.

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

Valve stealing

W/X


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2021)

Watering fake flowers 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Apr 26, 2021)

*Yodeling during  funerals

Z*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

Zipper maintenance

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

Ant Herding

B


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2021)

Beanbag Squeezing 

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

Catapillar watching

D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2021)

Dalmatian Spotting 

E


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Even numbers counting

F


----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2021)

Fixing Fiddles

G


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Grass growing watching


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Hand Wringing

I


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2021)

Idiot Impersonating 

J


----------



## tinytn (Apr 29, 2021)

Jumping up and down stairs

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

Kickboxing a Praying mantis

L


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2021)

Litterbug Catching 

M


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Mailing strangers friendly notes.....

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Nailing thing down

O


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2021)

Obstructing Chickens

P


----------



## tinytn (May 1, 2021)

*Parking in front of Fire Hydrants 

Q/R*


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Quoting frequently to other people,  what you hear your friend's parrot say....

R


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Reciting meaningless quotes

S


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

Singing in the rain/snow

T


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Trying on clothes two sizes too small

U


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Understating everything.
(Such as:  It rained about 2 drops, yesterday. )

V


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Violin Smashing

W


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2021)

Warthog Impersonating 

X/Y


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

XRay stealing.

Y/Z


----------



## SetWave (May 2, 2021)

Yelling. Just yelling...


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Zebra Watching...._Just_ zebra watching.....

A


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2021)

*Ant farms

B*


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Bleak weather forecasts.... _Several days of cloudcover ahead.....Temps dipping below normal.....Spring is cancelled....

C_


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2021)

Catching Bubbles 

D


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2021)

*Digging Holes

E*


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Eating just eating

F


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Falling hopelessly in love over and over.

G


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

_Grasping at Straws...._

H


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Hitting head against the wall repeatedly

I


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Inching closer to things, but never getting there....

J


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Inching closer to things, but never getting there....
> 
> J


y=1/x


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Jumping to conclusions

K


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

SetWave said:


> y=1/x


_If you move forward toward something, by half the leftover distance with each step,
Why don't you ever reach the spot?_


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Kinda doing an activity, but sorta not doing it.....

L


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Kaila said:


> _If you move forward toward something, by half the leftover distance with each step,
> Why don't you ever reach the spot?_


I'll let you know when I get there.


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Laughing at nothing at all.

M


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2021)

Making faces at people

N


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Noticing things

O


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2021)

Oatcake Crumbling 

P


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2021)

Popsicle dripping on purpose

Q


----------



## tinytn (May 4, 2021)

*Quilting for Quakers

R*


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2021)

Reaching for things on very high shelves, 
and watching everything fall off

S


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Saving worms from the early bird.

T


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

Trying again and again hopelessly

U


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2021)

Unusual games playing.... 

And Unusual game posts, writing and reading.....


V


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2021)

Vegetable Collecting 

W


----------



## SetWave (May 5, 2021)

Watching watching watching 

X


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Xylophone disassembling

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (May 6, 2021)

*Yodeling in Elevators 

Z*


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Zipping on clothesline

A


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Artistic painting on mirrors!

B


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

Babysitting Monsters

C


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Casting shadows  

D


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

Decoding Graffiti

E


----------



## Sparky (May 7, 2021)

Earflap Flicking 

F


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2021)

Flying kites while running a road race!

G


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Grass seed sorting.

H


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2021)

Hoovering grass

I


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Inkblot interpreting.

J


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2021)

Jambalaya Juggling 

K


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Kicking a tin can around.

L


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

Licking Stamps

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)

Making babies

N


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Naming neighbors' cars with boys and girls names....
(_There goes Charlie!   )

O_


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2021)

Octopus Twirling 

P


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Panda flipping.

Q


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Quail Interview Questions

R


----------



## Sparky (May 11, 2021)

Rhubarb Carving 

S


----------



## tinytn (May 11, 2021)

*Standing on your head while waiting for the "walk"  light in a busy town..!!

T*


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

Tutu wearing.

U


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

Under coffee bubble blowing

V


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2021)

Vegemite Burying

W


----------



## tinytn (May 12, 2021)

*walking barefoot in mud puddles

X*


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2021)

Xhaling at the same time, simultaneously , with Inhaling....

y/z


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Yawning really loudly

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

Zooming in and out of a room, pretending to be a jet plane.

A


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2021)

Alpaca Chasing 

B


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Bending stuff ( Bender from futurama challenged me)  

C


----------



## tinytn (May 13, 2021)

Camel Racing

D


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Doctor office visiting, solely to say hello to the secretaries, not for any appointments 

(Secretary: _Do you have an appointment?
Person visiting:   No, I am dropping by to say hello to you; Do I need an appointment for that?  )

E_


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2021)

Earthworm Dangling

F


----------



## tinytn (May 14, 2021)

*Farming Feathers 

G*


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Golfing beanbags into Holes in Trees or Boards

H


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

Hot coal juggling

I


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Irish dancing and fiddling, while crossing streets, in the crosswalks

J


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2021)

Joining bits of string 

K


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

Kickboxing Kangaroos.

L


----------



## Repondering (May 15, 2021)

Lollipop Collecting

M


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Making up word games and mind puzzles 

N


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2021)

Nose Yodeling 

O


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Olive pit collecting

P


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2021)

Pancake Inflating 

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (May 17, 2021)

*Quiet talk

R*


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Ruminating over what will happen if nothing happens

S


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

Silly string dispensing

T


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Testing single-use supplies, 
to find out if they would have worked if you hadn't tested them and used up their only usage.

U


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2021)

Unraveling Socks

V


----------



## tinytn (May 18, 2021)

Vacationing in and around Volcano's 

W


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2021)

*Washing snails

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

Xylophone dismantling

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2021)

Zebra impersonating 

A


----------



## tinytn (May 19, 2021)

Animal Trainer

B


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2021)

Book Cover Decorating, using cake decorating supplies

C


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Chocolate stealing

D


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2021)

Driving around the house on a Donut

E


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2021)

*Eating and singing at the same time

F*


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2021)

Flavoring non-eatable items; chocolate, vanilla or strawberry

G


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2021)

Growing paper roses

H


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Halting Traffic and then dancing.

I


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2021)

Iris planting in roadway crosswalks, across traffic lanes

J


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2021)

Juggling Snails 

K


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Kissing Frogs

L


----------



## tinytn (May 22, 2021)

*Licking Icicles 

M*


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2021)

Moose watching.
Very similar to Brid Watching, but much less common, and more unusual! 

N


----------



## Sparky (May 23, 2021)

Nectarine Rolling 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2021)

*Open heart surgery on stuffed animals

P*


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

*Popping pimples

Q*


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

Que jumping

R


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2021)

Raisin Flicking 

S


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

Soggy Sponge toss games

T


----------



## tinytn (May 24, 2021)

*Tennis  Tournaments in winter

U*


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

Undercover reading with torch.

V


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

Visiting swamps, and muddy quagmires

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2021)

Wood staining

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Xylophone dismantling


Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

Yelling at Billboards

Z/ A


----------



## Sparky (May 26, 2021)

Abyss Measuring

B


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2021)

Blabber-mouthing about things, when nobody else's home 

C


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Cat counting, while walking around.


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2021)

Dozing at the Doctor's office 


E


----------



## Sparky (May 27, 2021)

Egg Balancing 

F


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2021)

Forty winks counting

G


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Grass growing measuring.

H


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2021)

Handsome frog searching

I


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2021)

Inflating rubber gloves

J


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2021)

Jury selections for imaginary crimes, such as someone stole my last bite of my sandwich.... 

(_psst...are any of you available to serve?  )

K_


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

(Kaila* How much does it pay?)*​
*Karate tournaments against a praying mantis.

L*


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2021)

(Could I pay you in sandwiches, @Tish  ?    )


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2021)

Lemon Squirting 

M


----------



## tinytn (May 29, 2021)

Making snowmen it the summer time..

N


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

Nest-sitting eggs and baby birds, 
for the parents to have a date night

O


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Opening umbrellas in the shop.


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2021)

Pasting notebooks closed

Q/ R


----------



## Sparky (May 30, 2021)

Raindrop Counting

S


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2021)

Scattering gummies in the park.
T


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2021)

Taking photos of cameras

U


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

Unicorn searching.

V


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2021)

Volunteering for jobs that no one wants done.

(examples: _Would you like me to discard that Ice Cream Sundae of yours, for you? 
Would you like me to mow the grass for you, even though you have goats? )_

W


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

Wandering around doing nothing.

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

Yam sorting 

Z/ A


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2021)

Arranging Weeds

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

Boxing Oversized pumpkins

C


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Cat sniffing   

D


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2021)

Dog-walking Directing





E


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2021)

Egg Rolling uphill 

F


----------



## tinytn (Jun 2, 2021)

*Finding Fools Gold

G*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2021)

Giving personal advise to Grasshoppers

H


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

Helping Grasshoppers understand the advice.

I


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2021)

Imitating grasshoppers  and frogs
(they seem very similar when imitating their actions  )

J


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2021)

Joining ends of string 

K


----------



## tinytn (Jun 3, 2021)

*Keeping a diary under a rock

L*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

Lecturing the lethargic about living a lackadaisical lifestyle

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 3, 2021)

Making silly drawings


N


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

Needlework unpicking

O


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2021)

Opening mail you already sealed,
 to see if you put anything inside the envelopes.

P


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2021)

Panning for grit 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

Quizzing your cat or dog, about table manners.

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Riding backwards on a horse.

S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2021)

Salmon Impersonating 

T


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2021)

Taking your time on projects that have strict and short time deadlines....

U


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Underwear stealing

V


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 6, 2021)

*Verifying viewed voyeuristic variables    

W*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Wishing for definitive, concrete plans

x/ Y/ z ?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2021)

Zebra stripe counting 

A


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Allocating grains of rice, for each insect

B


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

Breadcrumb following.

C


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Let us know where you end up, @Tish 
I sure hope there is Internet access, there!

C
Collecting useless, ugly things, and Displaying them grandly.

D


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2021)

Drawing Coconuts

E


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2021)

*Educating Elephants *

F


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2021)

Fancy Fishing Pole Arranging

G


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Greeting dogs and not their owners. ( Wait, I do that all the time.)

H


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2021)

Hosting parties with no guests...   

(wait; i've been doing that for over a year or 3 or 5!  )

I


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 7, 2021)

Inching forward, half an inch at a time

J


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2021)

Joining holes together

K


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

Keeping up with new information on a topic, once every couple of years or so.....

L


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Hysterically and pointing.

M


----------



## tinytn (Jun 8, 2021)

*Making faces at yourself in the mirror

N*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

Nest building out of straw, even though I'm not a bird.  

O


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 8, 2021)

Obscuring obscure objects

P


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2021)

Preposterous attempts at Pleasing People    

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2021)

Quartet Counting 

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Rose thorn counting ( ouch)

S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 11, 2021)

Selling sea shells by the seashore

T


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

tickling  turtles and toads


U


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

Under table snot scraping.

V


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2021)

Vindictive Fly-swatting

W


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2021)

*Writing on the bathroom walls

X/Y*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

X-marking a few peoples names, when you lean over the reception desk, 
to gaze at the appointment book secretary's desk,
while you wait (and wait) for her (or him) to come back from their breaks....
and give you your next appointment, pleeeez......

Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2021)

Yogurt Squirting

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Yogurt Squirting


Sparky, would you please elaborate on that, a little at least,
 so I won't feel like my post, just prior to it,
was not _toooooooo elongaaaaaated?   _

Z
Zagging.

(I'm shocked that spellchecker says that is a word, and I don't know what that is, but it's nice and short!  )

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Apple bopping

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

Bubble Bursting

C


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2021)

Cornflake Collecting 

D


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2021)

*Doughnut hole Inspectors 

E*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2021)

Egg-rolling onto the highway  




F


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

Fluffing Pillows in stores

G


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 14, 2021)

Googling Gross Gestures

H


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)

Hailing cabs, on rural roadways without any cabs... 



_Hailing imaginary cabs, that is?_

*I*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2021)

Introducing imaginary friends 

J


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Introducing imaginary friends


Don't worry, Sparky. I would love to meet them!  

But it might not be the best _hobby, to be introducing them to too many random people, that don't know you well ! _


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)

Jukebox Modifying , so that it doesn't play music.

(Not certain _what it does do, then... )

K_


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

Kickboxing my own shadow.

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 15, 2021)

Lion trainer


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2021)

Matchstick Finding 

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

Needlework unpicking.

O


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2021)

Offal Collecting 

P


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

Pinching Garden Gnomes


Q


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2021)

Quilting together, favorite clothing items of family members and friends

R


----------



## Sparky (Jun 18, 2021)

Rat-tat-tatting on walls 

S


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2021)

Sunbathing on Sundials

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Singing really loud in the shower

T


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2021)

Telling other people, around the world, to stop singing so loudly! ^^^^

U


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2021)

Unbending Bananas 

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*Vacuuming flying carpets

W*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

Washing items that can't withstand washing 
Just to see if they truly can't be washed without ruining them, or not.....

x/ y/ z


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Xylophone muffling

Y


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

Yodeler Job search...searching...searching..... 
(I know a good one who needs a paying job...
Do any of _you, know who it is?  )

Z/ A_


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

Alpaca Dressing 

B


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 20, 2021)

Bumblebee groomer

C


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

Climbing cat towers

D


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2021)

Drawing Crowds 

E


----------



## tinytn (Jun 21, 2021)

*Eating raw eggs

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 21, 2021)

Finding Fossils 

G


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Gluing things together

H


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2021)

Holding ice cubes

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2021)

*Interrogating animals

J*


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 22, 2021)

Jetsam and flotsam collector

K


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2021)

Kazoo Burying 

L


----------



## tinytn (Jun 22, 2021)

*Lifting tire wheels 

M*


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Milking goats

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

Naysayer of sweet nothings

O


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Ocean Depth Estimating, from looking  at pictures of the water, on the Internet


P


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Painting zebra crossings on footpaths.

Q


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 24, 2021)

Quaker Shaker

R


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 25, 2021)

naked rain dancing

O

oops

R

Running with the wolves

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Singing on medium strips

T


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2021)

Tea Drinking

U


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Tea Drinking



*U*nusual, *U*nderwater Tea drinking? 

V


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Vocal echo screaming( Koooweee..)

W


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Wagging your ears.....

x/ y/ z


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2021)

Yodeling out the window

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Zig zagging as I walk down the street.

A


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

archery on wheels


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2021)

B

Bandana-waving, at all passers-by, and pedestrians, 
 and at people in vehicles as they drive by....

C


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 28, 2021)

Candle lighting

D


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 28, 2021)

Drift car racing

E


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 28, 2021)

Eye glass collection

F


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Fork bending

G


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 28, 2021)

Gnome genealogist

H


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

Heavy Bed Lifting

I


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2021)

Ice sculpture collecting 

J


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)

Jello Juggling

K


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

Kissing your food, before you eat it? 

(Well, it's not easy to think of multiple hobbies that would start with the letter, K.   ,  )

L


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Laughing at nothing

M


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

Mollifying your Miffed cat,
by offering to play possibly interactive games with her toys.... 

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 30, 2021)

Night walking

O


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2021)

*Over sleeping

P*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

Peppering ALL of your foods 
 

Q/ R


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 30, 2021)

Restoring used tea bags

S


----------



## RubyK (Jun 30, 2021)

Scrubbing street signs

T


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2021)

Tatooing potatoes 

U


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 30, 2021)

Collecting ink pens with purple ink


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Underwear inspector

V


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 1, 2021)

Viewing photos

W


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

Washing single-use disposable items

x/ y/ z


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2021)

Zigzagging around zebras 

A


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

Aggravating others, with very long feather extensions

B


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Bird Bathing

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 1, 2021)

*Collecting cotton balls

D*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

Directing dogs to nearby parks and trails they might like

E


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 2, 2021)

Espousing the virtues of creme de menthe to people waiting in line at the car wash.

F


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Fishing for compliments..... at the car wash ^^^  

( @Owlivia    )

OR, at the local stream , where fishing is common, but usually not for those... 

G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2021)

Getting saturated... at the car wash 

H


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Having a picnic, at the car wash!  

I


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Incorporating interest in imaginings

J


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Jiving at the carwash

K


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Kicking the tires..... after they are washed.   

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2021)

Llama wrestling... probably at the car wash... 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2021)

*Mentioning car washes every chance you get.

N*


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Never leaving the car wash

O


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2021)

Opening all your car doors.....at the....   car wash.


P


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Putting cars in alphabetical order and creating a traffic catastrophe at the car wash.

Q

(You guys are making me laugh with tears!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Loved that post, @Owlivia  !!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Questioning ....
Whether putting cars in alphabetical order, when in Queues,

should  be done by vehicle colors, or makes, or models,
OR rather, by names that we have given each individual car, as a separate hobby, _Naming vehicles, which would be a post under the letter, "N"
(examples:  Alice or Always-Reliable, 
Beauty or Betty or Betcha-it'll-Get-There,
Carol or Careful,
Dobie or Doubtful-to-get-yu-there, 
Even-keel, or Especially-more-doubtful, etc.)

R_


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2021)

Recording videos of car wash activities 

S


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Storybook writing, about what cars really do while inside the car washes.

T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2021)

*Taking note of any suspicious Activities..

U*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Untying knots...in macramé plant hangers.

V


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> Putting cars in alphabetical order and creating a traffic catastrophe at the car wash.
> 
> Q
> 
> (You guys are making me laugh with tears!


I remember disco dancing to that song.


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Vat busting

W


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Washing the inside of the windows on buses, while riding them,
between stops.

x/y/z


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Yodelling outside the donut shop in protest because they won't add cinnamon cruellers to their menu.

X/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Zig-Zagging around, so others don't know which way to move, without bumping or getting bumped.

A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2021)

Asking for free cakes

B


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Bricklaying to Tetris music.

C


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Calling out in public places:

Cake for free,.....
 does anyone have one to offer mee?


D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2021)

Dancing in the rain


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2021)

Eating free cakes 

F


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2021)

Framing pictures

G


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 6, 2021)

Gardening while wearing a Dalek costume.

H


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2021)

Hanging favorite books out the window, 
so that pedestrians and passers-by, can enjoy reading them

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

Inviting strangers to someone's wedding you don't even know.

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2021)

Jumping into small holes 

K


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 7, 2021)

Kelp collector

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Locking peoples letterboxes

M


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 7, 2021)

Millipede manicurist

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 8, 2021)

Noodle artist on youtube while in a Barnaby Jones costume.

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2021)

Octopus Painting 

P


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

Tish said:


> Inviting strangers to someone's wedding you don't even know.


You don't know _either, _the people getting married *or* the ones you're inviting?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

*P 
P*osting...
about imaginary happenings, as if they are real, when you know they aren't.

_Example:  _
Car flies up into the air, to avoid hitting large snowflakes that are falling down, from the sky.

*Q*


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

(@Kaila both   )

Queen impersonating.

R


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 9, 2021)

Rainbow hunting, for the pot of gold at the end, of course.

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2021)

Squashing Balloons

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*Tickling their elders

U*


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Undercover reading.

V


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Squashing Balloons


Please be more specific, or I will just continue wondering; Filled with air, or with water?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

Tish said:


> Undercover reading.


Are you studying to be an _agent? _


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

Vole-following,  through their underground tunnels
(_Bring a torch or flashlight)_

W


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 10, 2021)

Wandering aimlessly, wishful thinking, and wondering where I can find a volunteer head for my Wok making class.  The hammering annoys a few and the free wok at the end of the class is not enough of an incentive.   

X


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> the free wok at the end of the class is not enough of an incentive.


I don't understand why. 
I would think you Would readily find _too many volunteers for that job! 
(But, I am sorry, I am not available.  )_


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

X
Xactly posting every single word in duplicate....Xactly posting every single word in duplicate....I don't know why....I don't know why....

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Yard cloning 

Z


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 11, 2021)

Zero interest pizza chef who only sells one type of pizza, with zero toppings, and only to customers with zeroes in their phone numbers.  Walk in customers not permitted, except if they wear glasses as the lense shapes fool him into thinking they are wearing zeroes and giving him free advertising.

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

Art collecting

B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2021)

Bread Baking....But, routinely baking the already baked breads that you buy from the grocery store....in order to make them crusty,
And...
Especially With the intention, to make the home smell so full of the aroma, that makes it seem like you were actually baking bread from scratch, when you weren't.

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Crack avoiding

D


----------



## Kadee (Jul 11, 2021)

Doughnut hole studying to make sure each and every hole is the same size
After all how could they possibly work out the correct calories in each doughnut
 
E


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Doughnut hole studying to make sure each and every hole is the same size
> After all how could they possibly work out the correct calories in each doughnut


It's very important to accurately count every calorie, when having a _doughnut!    
Thanks for having that hobby! _


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2021)

E
Exaggerating how many *fewer calories,*
are in each donut, due to the hole being large!

( Example:  _Must be 500 calories less than it would have been without the hole!  )

F_


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

Flatttening a stack of pancakes, so when asked, "How are you?"  Feigning sadness and woe, can reply after pulling out the plastic bag from my handbag, and fanning it back and forth before dropping it and say,  "I feel as flat as a pancake."  

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Gnome kidnaping. ( Did that once it was great fun, we left a note for the owner from the gnome saying it was sick of being ignored and left in the garden and it was going on vacation.  We kept sending the owner polaroids of the Gnome being at the beach, in the car at a bar, and eventually returned it painted in a Hawaii shirt and a tan)


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

Hardly moving the gnome in someone's garden, 
But moving it just a little each day, till it had moved itself noticeably across the garden toward the gate.  

I


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Invitation designer for the Imaginary Friends of the Island of Iguana Society.  

J


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Jacket collecting, of the unique, one-of-a-kind apparel,  designed by the special designer in the above post!    

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Kickboxing Kangaroos

L


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Leaf-hopping with grasshoppers

M


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2021)

Macaroni Collecting 

N


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2021)

Noodle necklace Lengthening, and more Lengthening, hoping for an eventual record length, of longest noodle necklace ever made, anyplace on Earth...

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Opening other peoples letterboxes

P


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2021)

Peeling labels off bottles and cans   

(before they're empty )

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2021)

Quiche emptying and filling  

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2021)

Ruminating over what....anything....just _plain_ ruminating...over nothing?

S


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 15, 2021)

Singing in the shower with the water off.

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Tickling cats under their chin

U


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2021)

Timing yourself on how long it takes you to get to sleep, soundly

U


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2021)

Ukulele Juggling 

V


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Vertical sleeping

W


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

Washing Walls

x/ y/ z


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 16, 2021)

Yard sign refurbishing

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2021)

Acting like a goat

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2021)

*Baking banana peels

C*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

Cake-making, Outdoors.  

D


----------



## RubyK (Jul 17, 2021)

Doodling on car windows in a parking lot.


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Egg swapping in a supermarket

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2021)

Folding Balloons 

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Gathering grass seeds

H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2021)

Hanging bananas as decorations 

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

Idiot herding

J


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Juicing Dried fruit 

K


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2021)

Knitting chicken hats 

L


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

^^^^^


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2021)

*Looking in mirrors


M*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Mirror drawing with Markers!    

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Needle finding in Haystacks

O


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Office window tapping (Then move quickly on to the _next office!)

P_


----------



## Kadee (Jul 20, 2021)

Peppercorn counting while sitting under a pepper tree 
Q


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Quantity measuring of how many peppercorns fit in a mug?
How many in a bowl?
How many in a suitcase?
How many in your pocket?????...........

R


----------



## Kadee (Jul 20, 2021)

Reading and assessing posts award entitlement ….maybe a smile  or  a  

in this thread

S


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Smiling at people who are on another continent
  

T


----------



## RubyK (Jul 21, 2021)

Teaching my cat to cook

U


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2021)

Using my cat's tail for dusting,
by holding each dusty item, one at a time, near it, while it swishes along by me.

V


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2021)

Varnishing Matchsticks 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2021)

*Waxing weeds

X*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2021)

Xcellerating turtle rides, 
to make them more Xcillerating and Xciting

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Yarn Untangling

Z


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2021)

Zebra footprint following

A


----------



## Kadee (Jul 21, 2021)

Ya think Covid has effected our brains   

A
Adding up cats daily pay ( in extra treats ) for dusting duties
B


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

Bending things


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

Cooling down hot things, with strong powerful fans,
...such as the Hot Fudge sauce for a Hot fudge sundae 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*Dill pickle debrining

E*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2021)

Eating soup with a fork

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Flirting with pets

G*


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Grinning at strangers

H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2021)

Hissing at snakes 

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 24, 2021)

Icing on pancakes

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 24, 2021)

Juggler 

k


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

Kickboxing Kangaroos

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2021)

*Littering in landfills

M*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2021)

Mixing oil and water

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Nose picking   

O


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

Ominous, mysterious , and spooky wordings, for Greetings given to people

P


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2021)

Popping Balloons 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Quilting multiple pairs of pantlegs together, either for trying to wear them that way,
Or to stuff them with filling, to make a blanket or coat out of it.  


R


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 26, 2021)

Reshuffling shuffleboards 

S


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Shuffling papers into different orders and piles, without doing anything with any of them.... just shuffling, some more....

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

Treats hiding

U


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2021)

Umbrella Juggling 

V


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

Vivid daydreaming

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2021)

*Waiting for Godot

X*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2021)

Xylophone recycling 

Y


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2021)

Yarnballs for Cats; distribution by throwing them at house windows, that you see a cat inside on the windowsill
(Don't wait for the humans to thank you; just go on to the next street)

Z


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Zipping up clothes in department stores.

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2021)

*Arguing with mannequins

B*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 29, 2021)

Barn owl impersonator

C


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> Barn owl impersonator


You're very good at that.  I hardly realized it was actually _you. _


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

Cap collecting for souvenirs, from every location and event....

D


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 30, 2021)

Disguising doorknobs 

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2021)

Earmuff Knitting 

F


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

Firefly Impersonating; holding a flashlight (torch) while....umm....
attempting to lift off the ground.

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Growing Grass Heads ( Out of grass seeds in a stocking)

H


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 30, 2021)

Hollowing out gourds to make bird houses.

I


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2021)

Ice melting 

J


----------



## tinytn (Jul 31, 2021)

*Jumping in Circles

K*


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Kite flying indoors with a hairdryer

L


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 31, 2021)

Licking lollypops down to the stick

M


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2021)

Little tiny kites, in order to do that ^^^^
what  @Tish  said   

M


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2021)

Making shells for slugs 

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 1, 2021)

Naked necromancy 

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

Otter training

P


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2021)

Pencil sharpening, breaking them off, and re-sharpening.... love grinding those thin wooden slices...  

Q


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2021)

Quill Upcycling 

R


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Ringing random numbers and asking them their fridge is running, then answer well you had better go catch it.

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Singing in the shower.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2021)

Taming _wildflowers.



U_


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2021)

*Unraveling ramen noodles

V*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2021)

Ventriloquist Impersonating 

W


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

Walking through Walls  (_Wendy could do it. )

x/ y/ z_


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

Xeroxing my face

Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 4, 2021)

Zen yoga wearing combat boots

A


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 4, 2021)

Ascertaining absolutes

B


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

Air-mailing e-mails.  

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Bending things

C


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2021)

Criticizing others for being _*way too kind! 

D*_


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 6, 2021)

Doppelganging

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

Ensnaring snails

F


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2021)

Freeing tadpoles from ponds, so they can be frogs...

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)

*Gumball smashing

H*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2021)

Hypnotising Hamsters 

I


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

Ironing wooden planks, 
to make them smooth and flat, and wrinkle-free!

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2021)

*Judging meatball cook-offs

K*


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

Kicking Air

L


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

Losing Large items that do not move too much, such as parked cars and houses.

M


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2021)

Making Miniature Macaroons 

N


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2021)

Nailing Pie crust shapes, to kitchen walls for decorations

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

Omlet flipping

P


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 8, 2021)

Plant life betting. (How long before that indoor plant I bought will live...)

q


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2021)

Quilting pillow cases together to make bedsheets
( and blankets, if you stuff each case)

R


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2021)

Reading the newspaper out-loud, while on the pot ,in the Womans Bathroom !

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

Saving snowmen from the sun

T


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2021)

Timing  how long it takes @tinytn
to read that newspaper, mentioned in above post,
and how many times *re-*reading it....


U


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

Underbrush hiding

V


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2021)

Vacuuming Spaghetti 

W


----------



## Kaila (Aug 11, 2021)

Wooly caterpillar searching 

x/ y/ z


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

X-raying ants

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Aug 11, 2021)

Yard transformations into tropical paradises, 
even though located in winter-prone zones

Z?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2021)

Zucchini carving into Zebra shapes

A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 12, 2021)

Art lessons for Animals

B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2021)

Button  Collecting

C


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Catapult building

D


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2021)

Drawing dandelion doodles 

E


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2021)

Elephant Imitations

F


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2021)

*Feeding Frogs

G*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2021)

Grading yawns 

H


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

Harvesting termites, for my Anteater.

I


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2021)

@Tish  ^^^^


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2021)

Interviewing applicants for pet Anteater 

J


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 14, 2021)

Jogging with riding lawn mowers

K


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2021)

Knitting Umbrellas

L


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2021)

Lighting candles upside-down 

M


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Marking price tickets down in supermarkets. ( Then stand back and watch the fun)

N


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2021)

Needle Hiding 

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

@Sparky in haystacks no doubt  

Onion peeling one layer at a time.

P


----------



## tinytn (Aug 15, 2021)

*Pinning Pig Posters 

Q/R*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2021)

Rubber band twanging 

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Staring and pointing up at the sky

T


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

Please stop that _twanging, _@Sparky 


*T*
Tipping things and Toppling things over, as I pass by each item near my path.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2021)

Umbrella Juggling

V


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 17, 2021)

Violating Violets 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2021)

*Winking rapidly

X*


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Xylophone tile rearranging

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2021)

Yam Rolling

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

Zucchini miniature _log cabin-building

A_


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

Alien hunting

B


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

Banana boats floating....

C


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Curmudgeon camaraderie

D


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Deftly placing individual weed seeds, in patterns and decorative formations, on neighbors lawns

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Eavesdropping

F


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Great hobby, @Tish  ^^^^


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Fogging up mirrors and windows, with steam

G


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2021)

Giraffe Climbing

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Handstand Hiking

I


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Investigating yeti's

J


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Juggling jujubes

K


----------



## Kaila (Aug 21, 2021)

Kicking the heels of my shoes together, up in the air...
(_When they are in my hands and *not* on my feet!  )

L_


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2021)

Leaping over llamas

M


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

Mushing and mashing Green Peas, one by one.....
(_It keeps me busy.)

N_


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 22, 2021)

Naming squirrels walking on wires

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Opening neighbor's cupboards

P*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

Poking holes in the bottoms of water buckets 

Q?


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

Questioning everything thePastor says in church.

R


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

Responding to my own questions, that I ask myself...

S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

Skating on thin ice

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Thumb wrestling

U*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 23, 2021)

Unrolling Snowballs 

V


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Valuing plastic jewellery.

W


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2021)

Washing clean items, 
because they are much easier to wash, than dirty ones.

x/ Y/ Z?


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)

Xeroxing Ants

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2021)

(@Tish  Are those ants you are xeroxing,  dead and flattened on a page of paper?
Or, are they live, in motion,  and marching across one?? )


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2021)

Y/ z

*Y*odelling at the animals,  in a *Z*oo 

*A*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 24, 2021)

Alphabetizing amazing accomplishments

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2021)

Kaila said:


> (@Tish  Are those ants you are xeroxing,  dead and flattened on a page of paper?
> Or, are they live, in motion,  and marching across one?? )


They are in full march.


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2021)

Bat collecting

C


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2021)

I will not ask you the details on that one ^^^^, @Tish 

C

Categorizing everything I own.  

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2021)

*Discovering new continents

E*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2021)

Escalating small disagreements 

F


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2021)

Fake Yodeling 

G


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2021)

Giraffe neck measurings

H


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

Hat stacking.

I


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2021)

Inter-galactic message sending and receiving

J


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2021)

Jaywalking in the garden 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)

*Kumquat collecting

L*


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)

Leaf sorting

M


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2021)

Mane combing for lions 
 (free of charge, because it's a hobby)

N


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2021)

Nutmeg carving 

O


----------



## tinytn (Aug 28, 2021)

Oiling my old fingers  d

P


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 28, 2021)

Painting peanut shells

Q


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Quilt unpicking

R


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2021)

Raisin Un-Wrinkling

S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2021)

Swiss roll rolling

T


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

Tying impossible knots

U


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2021)

Untying loosely tied bowties  

V


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2021)

Visiting bowtie museums 

W


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2021)

*Walking into walls

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Xeroxing blank pages

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2021)

Yellow painting on flower petals

Z


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2021)

Zebra Serenading

A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

Acrobatic sleeping positions  

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Breeding mosquitos

C*


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Counting sheep

D


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

Divulging fictitious personal details...

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Embroidering underwear

F*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Fishing for Flies

G


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2021)

Gathering weed seeds....

H


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2021)

Haggis burying 

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 1, 2021)

Ignoring dust balls

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Juggling cats

K


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2021)

Knee Knocking 

L


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

Leaning against leaning trees

M


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

^^^Be careful you _and_ the tree don't fall over, @Tish


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

M

Mixing apples and oranges 

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2021)

Nut Arranging 

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Opening all the neighbours maleboxes

P


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2021)

Pea Rolling

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2021)

*Quilting T-shirts

R*


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Running rings around trees

S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2021)

String twirling 

T


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

Tail wagging 

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

Under table gum collecting.   

V


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

Victory celebrations for losing teams 

W


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2021)

Whistling in French 

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Xeroxing Xrays

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2021)

Yearly writing down everything I did, that previous year. 


Z? A?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2021)

Anchovy fishing

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Boarding up windows

C


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2021)

Cuddling porcupines 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2021)

*Designing Dumpsters

E*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2021)

*E*qualizing all food and meal portions, so that infants get the same exact amounts and servings, as teens and adults....
Also called: *E*xcessive fairness.  

F


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2021)

Fake whistling

G


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Gingerbread House assembly

H


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2021)

Haggis hunting

I


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

Island Hopping
 (From one onto another, onto the next one, and another farther hop.....etc....)

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Juggling cats

K


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

Kissing pet rocks

L


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2021)

Lemming Wrestling

M


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2021)

Motion imitations, while watching a fish tank

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

Nail and string art

O


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2021)

Opening all of the cans stored in the pantry

P


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2021)

Pancake Balancing 

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Quibbling with Quails

R


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2021)

Recycling old snail shells 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

Stacking boulders

T


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2021)

Turning knobs to *on *position, just to see what happens...

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

*Unpacking strangers' suitcases

V*


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Verifying things over and over again.

W


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2021)

Washing the same window, day after day after day....

x/y/z


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2021)

Zigzagging around zebras 

A


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

Ambling Around caterpillars, in the garden,
stopping to say hello to each one, while trying not to step on them, of course....

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Buzzing bees with paper aeroplanes.


C


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

Catering Cat weddings, and other special occasions 

D


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2021)

Delivering empty boxes

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 15, 2021)

Examining dead bodies.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 15, 2021)

Finding hub caps for muscle cars

G


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Gift horse abduction.

H


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2021)

Heap Climbing 

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 16, 2021)

Igloo maker

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Joker stealing  (as in card Jokers)

K


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

(_Hey, @Tish   , Who stole those cards from my deck?  )_


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2021)

K
Kissing old photographs 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Lurking in your own home

M


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2021)

Mixing up your socks, so they are not in pairs. 

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2021)

Napoleon Impersonating 

O


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2021)

Over-wording and Over-repeating, everything, 2 or 3,
 or 5 or 6 times, each .....

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Pie throwing

Q


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2021)

Quart full of dry rice or beans, filling and emptying the jar,  and then refilling, and repeating.....

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

^^Raiding those jars when you are not watching.

S


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2021)

^^Sneaking jars when she's not watching !

T


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2021)

*T*ucking my jars into a *T*ote, and
*T*aking them with me, _everyplace_ I go, to keep them away from all of you! 

*U*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2021)

Using cardboard octopus ornaments to disguise jars

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

Vineyard inspecting.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2021)

Warbling into a bucket 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

Xeroxing X-Rays

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

Yelling out loudly (in quiet rooms and libraries): *Please *_*Be QUIET !  *_

Z/ A


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2021)

Aardvark counting 

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Bean sorting

C


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Code Deciphering 

(example:  iothbh vg wwpytg piooad #%*5342 foneoxvzzw83)



D


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2021)

Drilling donut holes

E


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Eating very tiny crumbly crumbs , with forks and knives and spoons

F


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 23, 2021)

Finding baby bears to hug while mamma bear is gone

G


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Goldfish hearding

H


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Halo Hoarding 



*I*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

(Be careful who you hug, @Sylkkiss  )


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2021)

Ice Cube Collecting 

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Jar lid swapping

K


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2021)

Knitting CD covers

L


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

Loading the contents from one jar into another, while Leaving the Labels as they were.... 

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Mending Spiderwebs

N


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

Never-minding something very large, right in front of me! 


O


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2021)

Octopus dangling 

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Pasteurizing beef broth

Q


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Quilt unpicking

R


----------



## Kaila (Sep 26, 2021)

Rumor starting...

S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2021)

Sugar cube stacking 

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Tent folding ( with unsuspecting people inside   )

U


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2021)

Unattaching attachments 

V


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 29, 2021)

Kaila said:


> (Be careful who you hug, @Sylkkiss  )


Polar, Brown, panda, koala... four footed bears.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 29, 2021)

Viewing tree shadows in the moonlight

W


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Whispering sweet nothings to my dog.

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

Xylophone collecting; if only I could find *one, *to start my collection  

y/ z


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

Yodelling out of tune.

Z


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Tish said:


> Yodelling out of tune.


Yikes, Tish!!!That's difficult to listen to!
Even @Sparky   (who loves yodelling) probably thinks so!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 30, 2021)

Arguing with squirrels

B


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Buzzzzzzing like 

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Catching moths

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2021)

Directing the traffic I see on TV, 
 

(while watching the news footage of the vehicles on the local roads... )

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

Egg evaluation

F


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2021)

Ferret Wrestling

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

Gate Guarding

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Hockey stick broken pieces collecting

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2021)

Ice sculpting in wood 

J


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

Jackrabbit chasing

K


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 6, 2021)

Kilt repair

L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Ice sculpting in wood


I have often wished there was the option of a reply icon of an extremely confused face, which I especially need for some of Sparky's posts.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2021)

Sylkkiss said:


> Kilt repair


What is exactly wrong with them, Sylkkiss?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2021)

*L*

Losing one each, of pairs of shoes

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Meowing competing

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 7, 2021)

Kaila said:


> What is exactly wrong with them, Sylkkiss?


Loose pleats, hem undone, resizing....


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 7, 2021)

Naming my hats

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2021)

Sylkkiss said:


> Naming my hats


I can help with this one...._Flopsy, Mopsy, Flip-flop, Tipsy, Topsy? _


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2021)

Organizing my sock collection that have no matches

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2021)

Painting  Rocks

Q


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2021)

Quoting what your dog or cat said to you, when you gave them their new foods

R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2021)

Recycling pea pods 

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

Sifting soup

T


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 8, 2021)

Tossing Pizza dough

U


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2021)

Ukulele Juggling 

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2021)

Vaseline dyeing

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

Waterhole filling

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2021)

_Yes_ replies, when people ask multiple choice questions
(_Such as: Do you want cake or cookies or ice cream? _*Yes!)

Z/ A*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2021)

Zoo-scent candle making 

A


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 10, 2021)

Aging in place rail painting with neon black light paint

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)

Breaking Unbreakables

C


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2021)

Clapping for yourself, for every little thing you do    

D


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2021)

Drawing Moustaches 

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 11, 2021)

Elevator tap dancing

F


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 11, 2021)

Flinging "frisbee-like" objects

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2021)

Googling everything

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2021)

Hosing down....passers-by? 

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

Itching in public

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2021)

Jostling stacks of fragile dishes

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2021)

Knitting Matchsticks 

L


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 13, 2021)

Leaning against street lights

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2021)

Mentoring mice in a labyrinth.

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

Neutralizing great foods, so they don't taste as delicious
 (So there will be more leftovers after guests go home)

O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2021)

Oyster Racing

P


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)

Pea stacking

Q


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

Quart jar filling with water, till there's enough to transport and then spill them all out in one spot, to make a lake ...
(And repeat for additional lakes if desired)

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2021)

Rhythmic eye blinking

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)

Staring up at the sky and pointing.

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2021)

Taming Polar Bears

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

Unicorn gathering.

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2021)

Vase collecting, all winter, when there's no cut flowers...

W


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2021)

Walking on eggshells 

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

Xeroxing cats paws


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2021)

Analysing Cakes

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

Berating Bees

C


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2021)

Cheese Sniffing 

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2021)

Dog Delivery Service

 (Not sure if the deliveries will be done _by_ dogs, or if new puppies will be brought to your door...)

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

Ending someone sentences.

F


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2021)

Feather Weighing 

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2021)

Guessing what others will do or say, *next!


H*


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

Hairball collecting

I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2021)

Island driving...   (in circles )

J


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 20, 2021)

Jousting, for the joy of it

K


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 21, 2021)

Keeping pizza and takeout order receipts

L


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2021)

*Locking up your sock drawer!

M*


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

Making words in the alphabet soup.

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

Sylkkiss said:


> Keeping pizza and takeout order receipts


_Hmmmm, what's unusual about that? What if you discarded them, and then, 6 months later they accused you of not having paid for your pizza, back in October? 

Though, if you do discard them, then do shred them, so no one else can read them either!_


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

N

Nest materials-saving, planning to climb up very tall trees, to donate and give them to Eagles.

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

Opening and closing boxes.

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2021)

Picking up lint off of other people's rugs 

 ( Perhaps from their winter coats too )

Q


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2021)

Quiet celery eating

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2021)

Reading Horoscopes  


S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Sliding things under the Sofa 

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

Tying knots


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Untying the knots, each one, right after you tie them....


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 23, 2021)

Varnishing plastic soda bottles.  ( with magic varnish)

W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Is the magical potion for plastics, a _vanishing varnish, _@Sylkkiss  ?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Wise-cracking back, at Wild crows cawing 

x/y/z?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2021)

Avoiding Balloons 

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2021)

Bouncing boxes

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Calling people and hanging up as soon as they answer.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 24, 2021)

Dumpster diving. ( eeew)

E


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2021)

Eating during naps.    

F


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2021)

Fishing for compliments 

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

Growing kittens and puppies, from seeds planted in the Garden
(Isn't that where they _come from?  )_

H


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

Helping sloths cross the road.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

_Hurrying them up, too, @Tish ? _


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

Inch measurements and markings, along the walls, every place I go....

J


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2021)

Jumping through smaller and smaller hoops

K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

_Killing time.  

L_


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Lillypad hoping

M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 26, 2021)

Mapping ant trails

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

Noting the comments the ants are making as they hike the trails...

O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2021)

Organising octopus shows 

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Noting the comments the ants are making as they hike the trails...


_This hill is too steep! I am not coming on this one, tomorrow!_


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Organising octopus shows


_All those with 8 arms or more, gather over that side...._


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

P

Pulverizing pitted pineapples 
(_my problem is they don't grow around here_ )

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

Quickly hopping in and of the bed

R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

Ruminating over yesterday's Ruined  meals and Rinkled bedsheets and Ripped blankets.

S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2021)

Singing about sand 

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

Tealeaf rearranging

U


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 28, 2021)

Understanding  fish swimming patterns of fish in tanks of various dentists offices

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Venting about the lack of Variegated _purple_ fish in the fish tanks in doctor offices...

W


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2021)

Whistling yodels

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

Xylophone assembling and disassembling

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Do you have those xylophone keys in the correct positions and order? @Tish  ?  

Yard decorating, to make the outdoors look like it's indoors

Z/ A


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2021)

Albatross Wrestling 

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Building block glueing


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2021)

Cradle-rocking for baby kittens and puppies to help them go to sleep.

D


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2021)

Drawing lines backwards 

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 31, 2021)

Eating alphabet soup in alphabetical order

F


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Flea rescuing

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

Gulping the alphabetical soup, after getting too hungry, 
during hours of above hobby^^^post #1, 943....eating them in alphabet order!

H


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2021)

Haggis Painting

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

Itching to scratch an itch....

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

Jumping in puddles

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

Kicking tomatoes that fell off the tomato plants... 

L


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 1, 2021)

Losing things I found an hour ago

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

Mismatching mittens, and giving them for Mystery gifts 

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2021)

Naming Clouds

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

*Opening....*my mouth....and then....closing it...without saying anything...

*P*


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Practising pouts in the mirror.

Q


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2021)

Quintuplet counting

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

Roo wrangling

S


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 4, 2021)

Sniffing pepper, sneezing  and taking  a selfie  (too much time on my hands ...right?)

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Quintuplet counting


How many'd you get?  Just wondering....


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2021)

T
Telling everyone what to do.... including strangers and passers-by, which direction to go....
And other shoppers, what to buy......and other members, what to post....



U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2021)

Kaila said:


> How many'd you get?  Just wondering....


_I made it three and one at each end...  _

'umpty Dumpty pushing

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Very carefully putting Dumpty together again.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2021)

Wiggling my fingers, between each word typed, 
just to make it more fun?  

X/Y/Z?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2021)

Zithering in the bath

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

Arch sand building


B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

Bridling imaginary horses

C


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2021)

Cheese sculpting 

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2021)

Dampening kites, before flying them

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 6, 2021)

Eavesdropping on strangers

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Feather gathering from live birds

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2021)

Galloping across car parking lots (without any horse)

H


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2021)

Helping chickens to cross the road

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Interviewing ants

J


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2021)

Jailing birds for Jaywalking

K


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2021)

Knitting umbrellas 

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

Lighting empty teabags

M


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2021)

Mowing Carpets 

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 10, 2021)

Nagging sleeping bears‍

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

Offering ant sandwiches to aardvarks.

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Practically Pleasing everyone, but _not quite!!!!    

Q_


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 10, 2021)

Quizzing the quixotic

R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Ruining perfectly good, items that would have been very usable, but are no longer.... 

S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2021)

Sphinx impersonating 

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Tracking spiders in and out, and around the neighborhood 

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Unicorn riding

V


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Visiting people I've never met

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2021)

Worm Collector 

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2021)

Zoot suit knitting 

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

Arranging shopping trolleys

B


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 12, 2021)

Buying half dead plants on sale

C


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2021)

Cactus sanding

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

Drying things with a hair dryer.

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 13, 2021)

Envelope collecting the return envelopes from junk mail

F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Cactus sanding


Perhaps you could make a utube video for others, on how to do and enjoy this hobby.
I would also love to see a video of @Tish , rearranging the grocery carts, repeatedly.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2021)

Flunking Driver exams, in as many different ways as possible

G


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2021)

Glitter Polishing 

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

Halting traffic because I can.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 14, 2021)

Ironing wrinkle free sheets
J


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2021)

Joking with the most serious people available

K


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2021)

Kleenex folding 

L


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Kleenex folding


_(pssst....Pleez stop doing that, Sparky...You're driving me crazy! )
_


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Littering balled-up kleenexes, by tossing them onto floors, as I go thru the hallways....

M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 15, 2021)

Mincing Onions with a fork

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

Needle poking balloons.

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Orchestral arrangements utilizing forks and spoons, in the kitchen

P


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2021)

Paperclip joining

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Quilting curtains

R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Rocketship building, lifesize, for short trips around the neighborhood


S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2021)

Stacking sugar cubes 

T


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 17, 2021)

Training cats to bark ( had a cat that did that)

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

Understudy for roles I see on TV

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

Velvet crushing.

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

Wheel spinning, on knobs and trays

x/ y/ z?


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

Xray shredding

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

Yelling at Street Signs  (_No, I will not yield to traffic!)

z?_


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 18, 2021)

Zigzagging through traffic  on a unicycle

A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2021)

Adopting Caterpillars

B


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

Beatle racing

C


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2021)

Captioning faces on TV, with the Sound turned Off.     

D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2021)

Decorating potatoes 

E


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2021)

Elevator dancing

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Farting in large crowds  

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Growing trees indoors

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 21, 2021)

Herbal horticulturist

I


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2021)

Inchworm measuring 

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Juggling blindfolded

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2021)

Karate classes teaching, for hamsters and guinea pigs

L


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2021)

Lassoing walnuts

M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 22, 2021)

Moving every month because it's fun. 

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Nailing things to the floor

O


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2021)

Observing observatories 

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Peeling bananas in supermarkets

Q


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2021)

Quick grabbing at straws!!!

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Racing Turtles

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2021)

Snoring Loudly in Waiting rooms

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)

Training Lizards

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2021)

Tish said:


> Training Lizards


To do entertaining tricks?
 Or to help out with reaching things on high shelves?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2021)

Upmanship competitions 

(_I'm good at this. _I'm better at it. _I am even better than that. _I'm best. _I'm better than best. )

V_


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)

Volcano Crafting

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

Waffling between 2 options, for everything...

_This one, or that one?  That action, or the other action?  This chair or that chair?  

x/y/z?_


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Xbox disabling.

Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 27, 2021)

Yawning when the police pulls you over

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Zipping open all zip lock bags

A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2021)

Arguing, repeatedly, over whether to eat the dessert,
_before or after, the meal?

B_


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2021)

Bathing butterflys

C


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

Catching Clouds  

D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2021)

Dalmation spotting

E


----------



## RubyK (Nov 29, 2021)

Educating Elephants in English


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

Fast Forwarding through programs, while stopping to view the ads and commercials 

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

Gathering cheese gratings.

H


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2021)

Holding your horses.

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

Initiating Interactions between houseplants 
(_Or between turtles, if the houseplants do not respond too  much )

J_


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2021)

Jumping on walnuts 

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

Kicking legos

L


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2021)

Letter-writing to Penguins


M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2021)

Mooing at cows

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

Needle finding in Haystacks

O


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2021)

Onion Collecting

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2021)

Pondering pickle pickling ? 
Or, possibly _pickle pondering?   
(Those hobbies would be instead of actually Pickling them. )_

Q


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2021)

Quokka Racing

R


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 3, 2021)

Racing Turtles 

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Singing of tune.

T


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2021)

Turning clothing inside-out..... and back again....and back again...  

U


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2021)

Unrolling pastry 

V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2021)

Vocalizing for inanimate objects 

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

Watering fake plants

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2021)

Adding numbers backwards 

B


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Barbwire untangling (Ouch!)

C


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2021)

Comforting internet friends who have imaginary problems ^^^
 

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2021)

Driving a drunk

E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2021)

Eating while sleeping 

F


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2021)

Fudge Squashing 

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Giving Hedgehogs a massage.

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2021)

Hunting for treasures

I


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2021)

Icer-cream Melting

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2021)

Junk Collector


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Icer-cream Melting
> 
> J


With a hairdryer no doubt.


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Kinking Xmas lights

L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2021)

Leaping over Llamas 

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Magic trick botching  

N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

Nose painting?    

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

Offal juggling

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2021)

Pillow puffing  

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Quail racing

R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2021)

Rice sorting, as to which grains are tiny and which are more tiny, and which are the tiniest....

S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2021)

Swimming in the sink

T


----------



## Ebony (Dec 12, 2021)

Tree house renovations


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

@Ebony welcome to the family.

Under table gum inspecting


V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2021)

Welcome to SF games section, @Ebony  !


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2021)

V
Voluminous post-writing and post-posting!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2021)

Wagging a fake tail 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2021)

Yaffoling, and Waffling, and Zaffoling.....

(_There just aren't enough words starting with some letters, so I thought I should make some up and add them in. ? )

Hurray, it's time for:_

*A*


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

Ant measuring

B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2021)

Tish said:


> Ant measuring


Oh yes, that is such a useful, as well as captivating hobby, that I have no idea why it is as unusual as it seems to be.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2021)

Blowing on the back of kitty's ears, so that she flutters them. 

C


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2021)

Camouflaging the furniture  

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Dropping breadcrumbs as a navigation map.

E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2021)

Even-ing out ocean waves, to make the surface flat.

F


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2021)

Folding Feathers

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

Gear swapping in clocks.

H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2021)

Hammock knitting 

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

Inspecting bird droppings.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2021)

Jelly Wobbling 

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Koala whispering

L


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

Lofty, unrealistic Goal-setting 

M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2021)

Measuring twigs 

N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

Necktie tying, and re-tying.....

O


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 18, 2021)

Outstanding speeding ticket collecting

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

Pouring hot water onto snow.

  (_Oops! Sorry, I mentioned that word again, that makes you crazy @Sylkkiss !    )

Q_


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

Quickstepping through department stores.

R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

Running from Raindrops! 


S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2021)

Saveloy throwing 

T


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2021)

Theatrical interpretations of a person actually doing the stuff that @Sparky   describes in multiple posts in multiple threads


U


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Urchin Juggling

V


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2021)

Vegan spotting 

W


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2021)

Water Tester

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Xbox cheating

Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 21, 2021)

Yodeling in the DMV line

Z


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2021)

Sylkkiss said:


> Yodeling in the DMV line
> 
> Z


I wonder if they'd take you sooner, _or much later, _than your turn, then.


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

Zebra impersonation in a Zebra onesie

A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2021)

Tish said:


> Zebra impersonation in a Zebra onesie
> 
> A


That would be oh-so very realisitic!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2021)

A
Agonizing over whether to have one dessert or two 

B


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

Breaking things

C


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2021)

Catching invisible rabbits

D


----------



## Repondering (Dec 22, 2021)

Deducing improbable formulas.

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2021)

*Eating in bed

F*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2021)

Finishing other peoples' posts     

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

Grating everything in sight

H


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 23, 2021)

Helping turtles across country roads

I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Finishing other peoples' posts



I decided to actually _*try it!  *_



Tish said:


> Grating everything in sight



....._except for potatoes and carrots!  _



Sylkkiss said:


> Helping turtles across country roads



....and escorting them on a shopping spree at the mall!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

I

Instigating ridiculous humor! ^^^  

J


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2021)

Jar sealing

K


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2021)

Knitting teapots 

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2021)

Lassoing Flys

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2021)

Masking Insects

N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2021)

Noodle Knotting 

O


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 28, 2021)

Over cooking boiled eggs to record that popping sound when they burst. ( had to give up this hobbie, though; high egg prices and all...)
P


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Parting water, still working on it.  

Q


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2021)

Quietly playing drums

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)

Raising the dead ( Still working on this one too.)


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Slapping myself on the back 

(_Hey, not so hard, please!)


T_


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2021)

Talking about trampolines 

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Underestimating Master Chess players.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Talking about trampolines
> 
> U


_How much can one say about them?_


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2021)

Kaila said:


> _How much can one say about them?_


_I'm sure things would spring to mind.... _

Visiting old cake museums

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

Walking on water,(Still working on that one too)


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2022)

Xylophoning in tunnels 

Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2022)

Yarn fluffing

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

Zebra-naming, then sending lists of names to Wildlife Centers 

Let's see now..... Stripey, .... _Can't think of any others at the moment....

*A*_


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2022)

Giving Ants pedicures.

 B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

Tish said:


> Ants pedicures.


That is so generous and kind of you.  Their feet must hurt, after walking to and from my house, every night.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

Bear hugs to every bear I see!

C


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 8, 2022)

Cuddling Koala bears

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 8, 2022)

Dish Collector

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)

Egg painting

F


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2022)

Flan Spinning

G


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2022)

Grape Painting

H


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2022)

Hammock Recycling 

I


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

Inventing useless machines.

J


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2022)

Jellyfish hunting

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Kite flying indoors.

L


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2022)

Leaf Counting

M


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)

Mooing back at cows.

N


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2022)

Nettle Stroking 

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Opening soda bottles in a supermarket.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2022)

Parrot Impersonating

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2022)

Quantifying Intangibles 

R


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

Racing Turtles

U


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2022)

Unwinding Clocks

V


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

Volatile bedspread spreading

W


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

Wave surfing in the bathtub

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

Yeast rising experiments

Z/ A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2022)

Abbreviating short words

B


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

Baking snow

C


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 17, 2022)

Cricket Breeding

D


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2022)

Descriptive adverbs adding to Directions

example: _How do you get to the mall from here?
answer: _Go wildly straight till you blindly pass 3 churches, then suddenly turn left, and then leisurely curve right. 

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2022)

Eating sandwiches from the underneath 

F


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Eating sandwiches from the underneath
> 
> F


Sounds possibly quite messy, but likely very successfully sneaky!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

F
Flower seed sewing, in the snow...

       

G


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

Galloping around pretending to be a horse.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2022)

Hopping around on an invisible pogo stick 

I


----------



## Kaila (Jan 19, 2022)

Incubating cooked eggs, leftover from breakfasts....

J


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)

Juggling invisible balls

K


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2022)

Knitting reusable teabags 

L


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

Ladder climbing handless

M


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2022)

Mailing things to myself.  

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 20, 2022)

Nut shell mosaics glued on table tops

O


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2022)

Octopus ornament collecting 

P


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

Paper plate collaging

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2022)

Quacking how a cat would quack 

R


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)

Releasing trapped balloons.

S


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

Slicing small raisins lengthwise, for slivers of snacks 

T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2022)

Talcum powder collecting 

U


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Underwater Dusting

V


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Underwater Dusting
> 
> V


You can call @Sparky  to help you


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

Vacuuming the lawn. ( it works really well at keeping the neighbors away)

W


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 23, 2022)

Walking on fresh vacuumed lawns

X


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Tish said:


> You can call @Sparky to help you


Great suggestion; Will do!
And shall I ask Sparky to stop over to help _you with vacuuming your lawn, _afterwards? (OH, nevermind; I see that @Sylkkiss _has volunteered to help *you! )*_


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

X

X-marking sections of the lawn, 
in order to know which have already been vacuumed, and which are left to do.

Y


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2022)

Yawning in Japanese 

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)

Zebra onesie galloping On my freshly vacuumed lawn  

A


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

Tish said:


> Zebra onesie galloping On my freshly vacuumed lawn
> 
> A


Please post video!!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

Alphabetizing in alphabetical order 
all of my friends on this game thread page.... let's see now....there's @Sparky , and then, @Sylkkiss ,  and then @Tish  .....

B


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2022)

Breathing in and out to a waltz beat

C


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Breathing in and out to a waltz beat
> 
> C


That's difficult to do!  I had to try it, of course.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2022)

Cluttering up every open space...

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Daydreaming in Mime  

E


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2022)

Eating imaginary, and spectacular treats that I have never had, or even seen.

Such as a _Giant _cake and ice cream _Castle_!
(Because it is imaginary, it doesn't give me a stomach ache or any other detrimental effects!)

*F*


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

Fluttering about through frozen puddles. 

G


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2022)

Grapeseed flicking 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2022)

Hoarding grocery receipts

I


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2022)

Imitations of Inanimate objects 

J


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

Joker stealing (as in cards, not court)

K


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Kite tying all the strings together, from several kites
_(To see if they will fly that way   )_

L


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2022)

Laying on marshmallows 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2022)

Mining for rhinestones

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

Nailing down Fitted sheets.

O


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Nailing the answers, in a Quiz called _Unknowns

O_


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2022)

Oboe Twirling 

P


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2022)

Platypus educational and enrichment programs, 
so they can succeed in college, and live happier lives, etc.

Q


----------



## suds00 (Jan 28, 2022)

quartz mining        r


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 28, 2022)

Resting in the the middle of roundabouts in a folding chair.

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Sky pointing

T


----------



## suds00 (Jan 28, 2022)

turkey taming    u


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2022)

Underground stargazing

V


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2022)

Vine Swinging 

W


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Wheel flattening (so my car doesn't roll away, as easily )

x/ y/ z?


----------



## suds00 (Jan 29, 2022)

wine making     x


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Yard measurements of the Rainbows 

Z? A?


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)

Ziplining over Vegas

A


----------



## suds00 (Jan 30, 2022)

aardvark taming    b


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Boxing Kangaroos

C


----------



## suds00 (Jan 30, 2022)

corn husking     d


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 30, 2022)

Diving from airplanes

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

Energy gathering wearing Solar panels

F


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)

Felt Farming

G


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2022)

Glove fingers stretching

H


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2022)

Halibut impersonating 

I


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Ink milking from squids 

J


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2022)

Jelly Wobbling 

K


----------



## suds00 (Feb 2, 2022)

kayak grounding       l


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

Lizard training

M


----------



## suds00 (Feb 2, 2022)

monster taming       n


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

Naming individual Clouds: 
Fluffy, Puffy, ... ... Muffy, Duffy, ... ... Friendly, and Foggy 

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Oat sorting

P


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

Tish said:


> Oat sorting
> 
> P


By size or by thickness?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

Pasting oats onto the floor and bathtub, 
so they won't be slippery surfaces.

Q


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 2, 2022)

Quick draw contestant

R


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

Rooster impersonations

S


----------



## suds00 (Feb 3, 2022)

seahorse riding    t


----------



## Jace (Feb 3, 2022)

Teaching cats 

U


----------



## suds00 (Feb 3, 2022)

umbrella riding    v


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2022)

Vacationing every Monday

W


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Whale whispering.

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 3, 2022)

X games  for seniors (what ever... X games are.... )
Y


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 3, 2022)

Yo-Yo customization

Z


----------



## suds00 (Feb 4, 2022)

zebra painting     a


----------



## suds00 (Feb 4, 2022)

underwater breathing     v


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

A

Art activities while napping

B


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2022)

Building things with sugar cubes

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Cactus de-prickling

D


----------



## suds00 (Feb 4, 2022)

diamond shining      e


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

Elephant bathing and showering

F


----------



## suds00 (Feb 4, 2022)

frisbee polishing        g


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

Golfing with Beachballs 

H


----------



## suds00 (Feb 4, 2022)

halibut training      i


----------



## Sparky (Feb 5, 2022)

Immovable object moving 

J


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 5, 2022)

Jogging  down the middle of a two-lane highway

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

Koala Cuddling

L


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

Leaning over as far as possible , without falling over....




M


----------



## suds00 (Feb 6, 2022)

mud sculpting      n


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

Neon lights posting in every window

O


----------



## suds00 (Feb 6, 2022)

oreo cookie licking      p


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

Packing and Un-packing, for imaginary weekend trips,
 to different types of locations...

Q


----------



## suds00 (Feb 6, 2022)

quonset hut building     r


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Rat feeding

S


----------



## suds00 (Feb 6, 2022)

star collecting      t


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2022)

Tiptoeing in the tulips 

U


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

Undressing Mannequins

V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

Vacuuming football fields, before games...
(Volunteering to vacuum for them! )

W


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Washing elephants.

X Y Z


----------



## suds00 (Feb 7, 2022)

underwear sewing     v


----------



## suds00 (Feb 7, 2022)

yam carving


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2022)

Zoodle-Doodling (_Doodling zoo animals?)

A_


----------



## Sparky (Feb 7, 2022)

Acting like an albatross 

B


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2022)

Beckoning birds to eat berry pies.

C


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2022)

Chewing Chinese cabbage

D


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

Dunking Donuts

E


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2022)

Eating ingredients separately instead of together.

F


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2022)

Finding fairy cakes

G


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 8, 2022)

Growing weed. (in window box planters)

F


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Fluffing clouds.

G


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2022)

Guessing what others are thinking.  


H


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 8, 2022)

Horse Shoeing

I


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Identifying ink spots 

J


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2022)

Jumping to conclusions.


K


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Keeping up "with the Joneses!"

L


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2022)

Leaf counting in Autumn

M


----------



## Jace (Feb 9, 2022)

Mentoring to mammals 

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 9, 2022)

Notating nothingness

O


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 10, 2022)

Opening the frig, staring inside and groaning

P


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2022)

Sylkkiss said:


> Opening the frig, staring inside and groaning
> 
> P


Close and Repeat.  

*P*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2022)

P

Picking an item out of the Frig; And then,
Putting it back.

(_Close and Repeat. )

Q_


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

Quickstepping with a mop

R


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2022)

Refurbishing snail shells 

S


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Surfing in the bath

T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2022)

Talking about potatoes 

U


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 12, 2022)

Undressing Mannequins 

V


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Varnishing Cacti

W


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

Washing Air

X/Y/Z


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Xeroxing Behinds

Y/Z


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

Yanking yak tails

Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2022)

Zithering and yodeling 

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

Asp whispering


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2022)

Bagpipes strangling 

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

Couch Surfing 

D


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2022)

Donut Squashing

E


----------



## tinytn (Feb 15, 2022)

Eating Raw Eggs

F


----------



## Jace (Feb 15, 2022)

Forcing square pegs into round holes!

G


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

Grating everything.

H


----------



## Jace (Feb 15, 2022)

Hunting spiders. 

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

Idolizing stuffed animals

J


----------



## Jace (Feb 15, 2022)

Jinxing gypsies 

K


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

Kinking garden hoses

L


----------



## Jace (Feb 16, 2022)

Laying about 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2022)

Mincing tree bark

N


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2022)

Noose Testing 

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Obstructing obstructions

P


----------



## Jace (Feb 16, 2022)

Picking seeds out of pomegranates 

Q


----------



## Repondering (Feb 16, 2022)

Quilting blindfolded.

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2022)

Rabbit Grooming 


S


----------



## Jace (Feb 17, 2022)

Stacking empty boxes 

T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2022)

Tiptoeing round the garden like a teddy bear

U


----------



## Jace (Feb 17, 2022)

Unwrapping empty boxes 

V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

Vastly Over-estimating

(_Such as:  There are a hundred dirty towels in the bathroom!)


W_


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 17, 2022)

Washing goldfish

X


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

X-raying rocks

Y/Z


----------



## Jace (Feb 17, 2022)

Yelling at zebras 

A


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

Tish said:


> X-raying rocks
> 
> Y/Z


Anything in there?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

After dinner cooking.  



B


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Bouncing about

C


----------



## Jace (Feb 18, 2022)

Collecting wood chips 

D


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2022)

Dachshund measuring 

E


----------



## Jace (Feb 18, 2022)

Envelope stuffing 

F


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2022)

Fast Forwarding through programs, 
so I can watch more commercial advertisements, in shorter time periods, sooner.


G


----------



## Jace (Feb 18, 2022)

Gonna do the same!

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

Harp untuning

I


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2022)

(_Don't play your harp for me, _@Tish  )


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2022)

Individually wrapping each one of my articles of clothing,
 to set them all, like surprise gifts to myself, in my shelves.

J


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Juggling Jellybeans

K


----------



## Jace (Feb 19, 2022)

Kissing Kangaroo s 
L


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2022)

Lassoing bubbles

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

Maintaining Order

N


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

Nerdy responses to non-nerdy situations


O


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

Overturning Shells

P


----------



## Jace (Feb 19, 2022)

Posting idioms on the internet


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

Q
Quoting posts written by other SF members!   

R


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2022)

Rug weaving

S


----------



## Jace (Feb 20, 2022)

Standing on one's head for hours 
T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

Trailing off in the middle of my sentences, when i am telling someone about when my.................

U


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2022)

Using linguine as spaghetti 

V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

Volume shopping, so I only need to buy toothpicks, once or twice, every 10 or 20, or 30 years.

U


----------



## Jace (Feb 20, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Volume shopping, so I only need to buy toothpicks, once or twice, every 10 or 20, or 30 years.
> 
> U


Should be  W


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

Jace said:


> Should be  W


OH m'gosh!!! How did I do that?! 
Oh well. 
Thank you. Made me smile, and laugh at myself. Amazing how such simple things can trip us up!


----------



## Jace (Feb 20, 2022)

WAsting time


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Xbox game cheating.

Y/Z


----------



## Jace (Feb 20, 2022)

Yodeling to zebras 

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

Answering phones in stores.

B


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Tish said:


> Answering phones in stores.
> 
> B


Yours?  The store's?  Or other people's, who are shopping?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Begging people in the queue Behind your place, to let you get behind them, instead of in front of them where you have been waiting....

C


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2022)

Cabbage Collecting

D


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Yours?  The store's?  Or other people's, who are shopping?


The stores LOL


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Dog Whispering

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 22, 2022)

Erasing white boards after staff meetings

F


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2022)

Fiddling on the roof

G


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)

Getting musicians off the roof.    

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

Helping @Kaila get musicians off the roof.  

I


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)

Tish said:


> Helping @Kaila get musicians off the roof.
> 
> I


Thank you so much! It was more than I could do on my own, with all of @Sparky  's musically inclined friends, gathered up there!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2022)

Imitating Sparky's yodelers

J


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Jet plane searching for those white trails across the sky....from my windows.

K


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2022)

Knitting Green Underwear 

L


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)

Laughing at laughing hyenas.

M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 24, 2022)

Making sweaters for garden gnomes

N


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2022)

Nanoplankton counting 

O


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2022)

Ordering things, and then cancelling the orders.....

P


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Parting the sea (Working on it)

Q


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Quiet drumming practice 

R


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2022)

Rhinoceros potty training 

S


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Surfing on an ironing board

T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Taking Too long to get ready for things 

U


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2022)

Ugli fruit carving for a better look

V


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Vegetable planting in other people gardens

W


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

^^^^^ @Tish


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

Waiting for people to notice
 something VERY big, you put in front of them.....

x/y/z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2022)

Z-shaped banana growing

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Anteater tongue cleaning

B


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Being boring

C


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2022)

Cauliflower impersonating 

D


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2022)

Dusting the Dog

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

Erasing blackboard advertisements

F


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2022)

Fancy decorating of trash bins and garbage buckets

G


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2022)

Gawking at ghosts 

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

Hanging around cemeteries

I


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2022)

Icecube collecting 

J


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2022)

Jack-in-Box Collecting

K


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

Kiss stealing.

L


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2022)

Lost and Found Trying on everything they have; 
so if something fits, I can say, *That's Mine!!! 

M*


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

Mind games

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 4, 2022)

Nattering Negatively Nearly Non-stop

O


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2022)

Omelette Spinning 

P


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2022)

Peeling Pineapples.... _(keeps me busy )

Q_


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Quilting house curtains

R


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

Rock painting

S


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2022)

Scissor running

T


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 4, 2022)

Teaching Tech

U


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Under udder utensils

V


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2022)

Vegan Watching

W


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Wasting Time

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2022)

Yawning while sleeping.

Z/ A?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 5, 2022)

Zipping Zip Storage bags for comfort

A


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2022)

Answering the phone before it rings.  

B


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 5, 2022)

Bottling up boredom in boxes 

C


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2022)

Cocoon Knitting

D


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 6, 2022)

Dancing in the center of  round-abouts

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 6, 2022)

Extreme Egg Bouncing

F


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

Feather gathering.

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 6, 2022)

Goose petting giveaways


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2022)

Haphazard harp playing

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 7, 2022)

Ice cream on toast


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Jewel gluing onto T-shirts

K


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

Kissing Koalas

L


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 7, 2022)

Lipstick art

M


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2022)

Money laundering

N


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Sylkkiss said:


> Lipstick art
> 
> M


Sounds like fun!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

N

Nodding my own agreement,  at what I'm thinking 

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 7, 2022)

Over thinking on oven cleaning


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

Onion skin collecting

P


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Proof reading data statements.

Q


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Questionnaire on people's toe clippings


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2022)

Reading the labels on my mattress,
 and on my pillows and seat cushions and sofa, etc.....

S


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2022)

Sheep Counting 

T


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2022)

Tearing off labels, that say....._Do Not Remove

U_


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

Unicorn searching

V


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 9, 2022)

veteran skate board autograph seeker

W


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Wastelands sample items collections

X


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2022)

Xylophone playing

Y


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2022)

*Y*ellow banana, *Y*ellow cheese and *Y*ellow lemon costumes, 
and Yellow Chick and Yellow cat costumes: 
Making and Modelling   


Z?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Zinger in the Zopera

A


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Aerobic wear cleaning smelly laundry chores


B


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2022)

Bursting into the TV, to interrupt the people on it.    

C


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Carrying copper pipes collection in your backpack


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Dust sifting

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Envelope opener


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2022)

Flower seed planting in other peoples' yards and gardens...

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Growing plants in gutters

H


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2022)

Hiding things in haystacks 

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 12, 2022)

Ice cream in cones


----------



## Jace (Mar 12, 2022)

Jinxing white elephants

K


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Kicking tires of my neighbors' cars and trucks....

L


----------



## Jace (Mar 12, 2022)

Leaping over neighbor's cars and trucks! 

M


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Minding my neighbors' business 



N


----------



## Jace (Mar 12, 2022)

Not touching that one.

O


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Thanks for that laugh, @Jace !


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

O

Opening letters and cards, that are addressed to.......
*my cat!  *(_Who did you think?)

P_


----------



## Jace (Mar 12, 2022)

Please...that better be so! 

Q


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Kaila said:


> O
> 
> Opening letters and cards, that are addressed to.......
> *my cat!  *(_Who did you think?)
> ...


Example:
_Happy Birthday, dear Fluffy (not my cat's real name)
It's time for your fun annual party and shots!_


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Q ?


----------



## Jace (Mar 12, 2022)

Questioning time of party and shots


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Replying to RSVP's from Vet's offices, 
Regarding appointments, parties and shots.   

S


----------



## Jace (Mar 12, 2022)

Sending RSVP..is a good thing! 

T


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2022)

Training seals

U


----------



## Jace (Mar 12, 2022)

Untying knotted string 

V


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 12, 2022)

Visually looking for viper poop

W


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2022)

Window coverings with gigantic photos of beautiful scenery,
_(that I can see from the indoors )

x/ y/ or,  z?_


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2022)

Zithering in the bath 

A


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 13, 2022)

Assisting squirrels across the street

B


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2022)

bamboo gardening
C


----------



## Jace (Mar 13, 2022)

Crushing cinder blocks

D


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 13, 2022)

Digging for pennies

E


----------



## Jace (Mar 13, 2022)

Egg tossing 

F


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 13, 2022)

Following in someone's footsteps to nowhere

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)

Gargling with soup

H


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 14, 2022)

Hemming underwear

I


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Invisible cloak mending.

J


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2022)

Jar Painting

K


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Kissing Trees

L


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 14, 2022)

Loving phoney people


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

Matching non-matching items, and pretending they match


N


----------



## Repondering (Mar 14, 2022)

Nighttime bird watching.

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 15, 2022)

Owl feeding

P


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2022)

Positioning myself between my cat and her food bowl 

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2022)

Quiz Maker


R


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2022)

Running in circles around the square

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Sunflower deseeding

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 15, 2022)

Teeth pickers

U


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2022)

Underwear Knitting

V


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

Valentine card saver

W


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

Watering fake plants


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

X-Rays of bugs

Y


----------



## Repondering (Mar 16, 2022)

Yak breeder

Z/A


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

Zoo cleaners

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

_Anchor collecting

B_


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 17, 2022)

Buying yarn to collect it for nothing

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

Cursing in foreign tongues

D


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

Doiley unraveling

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 17, 2022)

Egg color coding for Easter hunts

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

Fantasy 'Pick Up Sticks' League

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Giraffe animal crocheting

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Hairstyling Hamsters 

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Ice skating over Igloos

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

Juggling marhmallows

K


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2022)

Keeping records of how many crumbs, fall out of one slice of cake

L


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Logs of licorice it takes to wrap around your legs

M


----------



## Jace (Mar 19, 2022)

Mashing cinder blocks 

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Nunchuck carving.

O


----------



## Jace (Mar 19, 2022)

Operating on worms 

P


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 19, 2022)

Pasting comics on pinecone

Q


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2022)

Quokka impersonating 

R


----------



## Jace (Mar 20, 2022)

Rabbit wrestling 

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

Singing in the Rain. ( Relax I have my clothes on   )

T


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Trying to learn some of the above-mentioned hobbies, 
or to search and find instruction videos, on how to do them.

U


----------



## Jace (Mar 20, 2022)

Ultra-reading outdated manuals for all mentioned.

V


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Vaguely interpreting information in instruction manuals




W


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 20, 2022)

Water splashing the crowds around the pool wayside.


----------



## Jace (Mar 20, 2022)

X-raying old negatives 

Y


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 20, 2022)

Yucky meals servings with Yaks

Z


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2022)

Zero commenting on SF threads, today.
(T_hat *would* be unusual for myself! )

A_


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 21, 2022)

Annual counting of ants attending all avenues of food intake

Happy Spring!
B


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2022)

Bending string

C


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Annual counting of ants attending all avenues of food intake
> 
> Happy Spring!
> B


Happy Spring from someone in Autumn


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Comb-over styling ( Laugh away, but where would Trump be without me?)

D


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2022)

Delving into weather reports, each day,
from all the different continents 

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 21, 2022)

Elevating your heart and dreams in hopes
Reality will make them true


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

Fluffing pillows in stores.

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 22, 2022)

Grazing on grass for sheer boredom

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

Helping Ants with their load

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 23, 2022)

Island palm tree planter

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

Jumping in puddles

K


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Kitten Kissing  

L


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 24, 2022)

Long wait line lover

M


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

Mushroom Hunting

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 25, 2022)

Nitpicking with nitwits

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 25, 2022)

Over-reading novels 

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

Painting random park benches

Q


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 26, 2022)

Quivering for the Queens attention


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Racing around the room with a stirring wheel.

S


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 27, 2022)

Saving strings 

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Tying up knights

U


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 28, 2022)

Undercover ugly underwear

V


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Veering in and out of traffic

W


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 29, 2022)

Weaving wool into a rug

X


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 29, 2022)

X-amening the unexamined

Y


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 29, 2022)

Yodeling in a train station

Z


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Zit popping (Ewww )


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 30, 2022)

Apple coring

B


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

Bread crumbing

C


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 31, 2022)

Crocheting for animals

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

Dog Watching

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Earwig hunting

F


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2022)

Flag folding

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 1, 2022)

Grocery shopping for gorillas

H


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

Hail collecting

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 2, 2022)

Ice cubes collecting for miniature igloos

J


----------



## RubyK (Apr 3, 2022)

Juggling Jellybeans

K


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2022)

Knitting Kites

L


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

Leaving door open

M


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 3, 2022)

Management of massive missing socks into sizes

N


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2022)

Nailing birdhouses to indoor walls

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 3, 2022)

Oiling rocking chairs for the older generations

P


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

Purple people eater hunting.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 5, 2022)

Queen's  tiaras dusting

R


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

Running on the spot

S


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 5, 2022)

Swimming in circles

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)

Teasing wig hair

U


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 6, 2022)

Useless string saving

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Vocal cords training. (very loudly)


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Whistling moon river at midnight ritual.

X


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 8, 2022)

Xmas Candles 

Y


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Yarn winding balls for knitters

Z


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Ziplining around the house

A


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Acrobatics from couch to bed to dining room table to get the dusting done
B


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

Betting on an ant race

C


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2022)

Calling every phone number in the directory

D


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2022)

Dialing just to hear recordings,

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

Electrifying neon lights when someone takes a shower

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

Fan talking

G


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2022)

Growing seaweed

H


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Hiding credit cards and forgetting where you hide them

I


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 11, 2022)

Iguana hoarding

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

Jumping over fences.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 11, 2022)

Kicking tin cans into a corner

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

Lassoing ants

M


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2022)

Mildew Collecting

N


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Notes on night roamings

O


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2022)

Okra shopping in every possible grocery store

P


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 12, 2022)

Polishing door knobs
Q


----------



## tinytn (Apr 12, 2022)

Quacking like a duck at people..

R


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2022)

Rocking chair balancing, in the middle of the rocking's.

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Staring and pointing up at the sky.

T


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2022)

Tasting other peoples' coffee 

U


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Undoing knitted sweaters

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Volleyball kidnapping.

W


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 13, 2022)

Waterfall showers 

X


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

XRaying Xylophones

Y/Z


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 14, 2022)

Yelling at zebras

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2022)

Arranging weeds

B


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 14, 2022)

Backpacking blankets for the homeless

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2022)

Canning pizza

D


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 15, 2022)

Drying woolen blankets

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

Elevating cats

F


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 15, 2022)

Fixing other people's problems

G


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 15, 2022)

Grading Gerbils

H


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 16, 2022)

Hoarding catalogs

I


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

Inspecting sandcastles


J


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2022)

* Jellyroll tasting

K *


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 16, 2022)

Kicking bad habits is hard


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

Licking windows

M


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

Mashing potatoes

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

Netflix watching

O


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 18, 2022)

Orange peel display

p


----------



## tinytn (Apr 18, 2022)

People walking sideways,,

Q


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2022)

Quietly playing drums and cymbals

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 19, 2022)

Rushing around retrieving rags

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Sandcastle demolition

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 19, 2022)

Tracing comic books with Tracing paper

U


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

Unicorn Grooming

V


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 20, 2022)

Valentine day dancing escort searching

W


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)

Water Sifting

X/Y/Z


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 21, 2022)

Yucca planting in Zanzibar 

A


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 21, 2022)

Airplane watching for lack of sleep  

B


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Building Antfarms

C


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 23, 2022)

Corralling chipmunks 

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Defleeing Hamsters

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 23, 2022)

Erasing words  you wrote in a journal.

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Fluffy Slipper collecting

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 24, 2022)

Grape saving for weekend snacks

H


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Harvesting Rocks  

I


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2022)

Ice  Climbing

J


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2022)

Jam roly-poly rolling 

K


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 26, 2022)

Kitten petting

L


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

Looking behind me.

M


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirror avoiding

N


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 26, 2022)

Negative output

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

Orating in Mime

P


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 27, 2022)

Playing with pinecone

Q


----------



## tinytn (Apr 27, 2022)

Quizzing Baboons

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 27, 2022)

Raising rabbits to race

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Spaghetti knitting

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

Treasure chest searching

U


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 28, 2022)

Unfolding origami 

V


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

Vanishing old tables

W


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Water pistol disassembly

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2022)

Zucchini impersonating 

A


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Ant racing

B


----------



## tinytn (May 1, 2022)

Burying Books

C


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2022)

Carrying bubbles

D


----------



## tinytn (May 2, 2022)

Doing Nothing

E


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Eating Invisible food

F


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2022)

Frog imitations

G


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2022)

Garbage Collecting

H


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2022)

Honking at Hobo's

O


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2022)

Overlooking Dandelions 

P


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Puzzle piece stealing

Q


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2022)

Quokka sculpting

R


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

Rooster chasing

S


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2022)

@Tish _I don't want to do puzzles with you. _


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2022)

S
Shaving skinless grapes before eating them

T


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

Kaila said:


> @Tish _I don't want to do puzzles with you. _


I only steal one.


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2022)

Teapot whistle tester

U


----------



## tinytn (May 4, 2022)

Using  bows on silverware  handles

V


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2022)

Visiting cake museums 

W


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2022)

Wishing Well Cleaner

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)

X-Raying cakes for files.

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2022)

Anchovy Collecting

B


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

Bat grooming 

C


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2022)

Cut glass gluing back together the pieces

D


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Detangling Tree Vines

E


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2022)

*Editing joke books!

F*


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2022)

Fishing for bicycle wheels

G


----------



## tinytn (May 12, 2022)

Growing Rice in the bathroom

H


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Harvesting Anthills

I


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2022)

Interrupting cats while they're meowing or doing group howls.


J


----------



## MountainRa (May 12, 2022)

Juicing unusual fruits.

K


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

Kissing unusual butterflies 

L


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2022)

Llama Wrestling

M


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

Motioning for other drivers to pass, due to going extremely slowly 

N


----------



## tinytn (May 13, 2022)

Note taking of how many people are wearing masks in a Walmart store!   

O


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

tinytn said:


> Note taking of how many people are wearing masks in a Walmart store!
> 
> O


_And my problem is that the people keep moving, and walking to and from different aisles, and I don't know if I counted them before, or not!


_


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

O
Opening books to read them, and then, not reading them; Just leaving the covers all open.

P


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

Pancake flipping

Q


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2022)

Quokka Collecting 

R


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Rabbit racing

S


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2022)

Sorting snails from slugs 

T


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2022)

*Tortoise Racing

U*


----------



## tinytn (May 15, 2022)

*Unicorn Horns , Hobbyist 

V*


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Vocal cord tuning

W


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2022)

Wheeling and dealing, in toy car parts

x/ y/ z


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2022)

Zebra stripe counting 

A


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2022)

Acting like Idiots 

B


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2022)

*Bean counter

C*


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Catching flies

D


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2022)

Cracking open pea skins, one by one.....

D


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2022)

Discussing doodles 

E


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

Envelope stuffing.

F


----------



## tinytn (May 17, 2022)

*Filling egg cartons with fried eggs*

*G*


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2022)

Grilling cardboard cut-outs of popular picnic foods,
and offering them to passers-by

H


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Harvesting grass clippings

I


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2022)

Inventing tools for tasks, that do not work very well.

J


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2022)

Juggling while yodeling 

K


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Kangaroo riding 

L


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2022)

Listening to Japanese yodeling 

M


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2022)

Making mountains out of molehills

*N*


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Needle searching in Haystacks

O


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2022)

Opening Christmas presents on July 4th,

P


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2022)

Pantomime horse riding 

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (May 21, 2022)

*Questioning people on the sidewalks as to how far is  North Ave..*

*R*


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

Reading out loud on public transport.

S


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2022)

Spinach shaping

T


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)

Thorn collecting.


----------



## tinytn (May 22, 2022)

Using Yardstick for a Cane  

V


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2022)

tinytn said:


> * Questioning people on the sidewalks as to how far is  North Ave..
> 
> R*


Or asking them what direction it is?


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2022)

V
Valentine making and delivery on Halloween 

W


----------



## Sparky (May 23, 2022)

Whistling backwards 

X/Y


----------



## MountainRa (May 23, 2022)

Yelling out the time on the hour, every hour.

Z


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2022)

Zebra's dying their black stripes Red.

A


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2022)

A
Answering back, yelling, to @MountainRa  After every yell:
*What time will it be Next?

B*


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Baptizing cats

C


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2022)

Categorizing game thread posts, according to levels of humor:
from Slightly humorous to Overwhelmingly funny, on a scale of 1 to 10.


D


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2022)

Dancing to disco yodeling 

E


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2022)

*Eating spoiled food!

F*


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

Falling over

G


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2022)

Guillotining carrots

H


----------



## tinytn (May 25, 2022)

Hopping on one leg

I


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

Irritating snails by bringing them back to their last start point.

J


----------



## Sparky (May 27, 2022)

Juggling bubbles 

K


----------



## tinytn (May 27, 2022)

*Kissing Kangaroo's*

*L*


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

Lovely Lorikeets

M


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2022)

Macaroon Rolling

N


----------



## Sassycakes (May 29, 2022)

Nudest Painter
O


----------



## MountainRa (May 29, 2022)

Ogling nudists

P


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)

Painting letterboxes with glow in the dark paint

Q


----------



## Sparky (May 30, 2022)

Quick sneezing

R


----------



## tinytn (May 30, 2022)

*Reading backwards

S*


----------



## Owlivia (May 30, 2022)

Sugarcoating Bad News

T


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2022)

Twist-tie collecting

U


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

Underwater painting.

V


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2022)

Violin Impersonating

W


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

Window licking  *Yuck*

X/Y/Z


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

xraying toe lint collections
Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2022)

Yodeling like Tutankhamun 

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

Zipping up all the tents in a showroom.

A


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2022)

Aspidistra Measuring 

B


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

Bean Guessing in the pod.

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 2, 2022)

*Counting ear corn as it is sold at feed mill.

D*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 3, 2022)

Disco Dancing Down the Aisles at the Local DIY.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2022)

Evening out, the piles of folded clothing items for sale, in the clothing store.

F


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

Farting sounds in elevators

G


----------



## tinytn (Jun 3, 2022)

Hrinning ear to ear at people you do not know,,

H


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2022)

Hastily taking my time....

I


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2022)

Inventing matchboxes 

J


----------



## tinytn (Jun 4, 2022)

*J*umping hot wired Fences

*K*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2022)

Kangaroo sighting searches, while on the _wrong continent 

_
*L*


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

Leaning on poles

M


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Making only left hand turns in months ending with a vowel on any day with an E or F in the name.

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Nut cracking.

O


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2022)

Octopus Impersonating 

P


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

*P*utting   your chewed, chewing gum under a restaurant table..

*Q*


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Quartering Pies

R


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

Running backwards

S


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

Sending Snow to Southerners  

T


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

*T*aking a nap during a wedding.

*U*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 7, 2022)

Urging one and all to, "Hurry, Hurry, Hurry!" to no where at all.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2022)

_Vacuuming ceilings

W_


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2022)

Waddling to disco music 

X/Y


----------



## RubyK (Jun 7, 2022)

Yodeling in public bathrooms.

Z


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2022)

*Z*apping flies on peoples heads

*A*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2022)

Asking strangers where they are going

B


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Balloon popping

C


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2022)

Cluttering up shelves and then, letting Cats play on them 
(& knock things off the shelves! 

D


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2022)

Drilling round holes 

E


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2022)

Elf look-outs designs and constructions

F


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Fluff collecting

G


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 8, 2022)

Globe making of imaginary places

H


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2022)

Hammock knitting

I


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Ink squirting

J


----------



## Sparky (Jun 10, 2022)

Jingle bell jingling 

K


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2022)

Kissing butterflies  

L


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Lifting strangers

M


----------



## Sparky (Jun 11, 2022)

Marshmallow Collecting 

N


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2022)

Naming Nations with No land Nor people. 

O


----------



## tinytn (Jun 11, 2022)

Ordering  Doughnut pizzas from a Doughnut shop

P


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2022)

Pizza Orders, Placed for Porcupine Pizza, Popcorn Pizza, Plum Pizza, etc!


Q


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 11, 2022)

*Quizzing dolphins

R*


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Reading backward

S


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2022)

Snatching petals off of dandelions, in a Sneaky manner ...


T


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 11, 2022)

*Testing Tator Tots

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)

Underwater crocheting

V


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2022)

*Vineyard Spraying

W*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2022)

Waiting for Godot 

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

X-raying Feathers 

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2022)

Yesterday's Date Re-using today.  

z/ A?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2022)

Asking people for their Zipcode.

B


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2022)

Bagpipe Strangling 

C


----------



## tinytn (Jun 13, 2022)

Combing bird feathers 

D


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2022)

Dealing out playing cards, to squirrels and chipmunks, outdoors.

(_And anyone else who shows up and might want to play.)_



E


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

Egg Juggling

F


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2022)

Fish school teaching English classes

G


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Gluing (bedazzling) shiny craft gemstones to all the neighborhood mailbox posts.

H


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Hay pile searching 

I


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2022)

Intergalactic travels  

J


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2022)

Jogging sideways 

K


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Intergalactic travels
> 
> J


I hope you remember to take a towel and your babble fish


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Kissing Koalas

L


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2022)

Tish said:


> I hope you remember to take a towel and your babble fish


Thought you were going with me, and that you would!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2022)

L

Laughing about nothing, suddenly, whenever possible.

M


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2022)

Measuring tea leaves 

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

Neighing at Horses

O


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2022)

Obelisk Climbing

P


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

Paper stapling

Q


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2022)

" Quotation marks marking of every single thing. "

""

" R "


----------



## Sparky (Jun 18, 2022)

Rolling-pin rolling 

S


----------



## tinytn (Jun 18, 2022)

*S*ad Sack Racing

*T*


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

Tape rewinding

U


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2022)

Unicorn investigating 

V


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Unicorn investigating
> 
> V


Great hobby, and educational, too. 
Please, Start a thread about your copious findings, soon!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Virtual eating!  



W


----------



## tinytn (Jun 19, 2022)

Walnut crackers 

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2022)

X-raying Grapes for seeds

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Yo-yo chasing races

z/ a


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2022)

Zithering in the Bath 

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

Asking Siri strange questions.

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2022)

Tish said:


> Asking Siri strange questions.
> 
> B


Siri, what did you eat for breakfast?
Siri, what do cantaloupes eat?

_Could you please ask Siri, these questions, *for me, *_@Tish ?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2022)

Boasting, that your Siri is smarter than someone else's Siri. 

C


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Siri, what did you eat for breakfast?
> Siri, what do cantaloupes eat?
> 
> _Could you please ask Siri, these questions, *for me, *_@Tish ?


Will do  ( and we are smarter)

Counting hair strands

D


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2022)

Delivering empty amazon boxes to regular customers


E


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2022)

Éclair squirting 

F


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Furball collecting

G


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2022)

Giftwrapping Potatoes 

H


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

Hiding in trees

I


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2022)

Igloo painting 

J


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

Jellybean sorting

K


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2022)

Kiss counter

L


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2022)

Learning to yodel in Latin 

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

Mirror fogging


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2022)

Noodle slurping in familiar tunes 

O


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2022)

Onion ring rolling 

P


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

Parachute folding

Q


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2022)

Tish said:


> Parachute folding
> 
> Q


I don't think that came out exactly right, Tish.  
Would you mind unfolding it and doing it again?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2022)

Quaker Oats squeezing 

R


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Quaker Oats squeezing
> 
> R


Does that make a teaspoon or two, of delicious oatmilk, if you squeeze about 50 million of them, SParky?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 27, 2022)

rich n' poor collections

s


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Sword fighting, En garde

T


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2022)

Tracing cooperative cats and volunteering dogs, onto rice paper to make paper animal balloons

U


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2022)

Unknitting knitted things

V


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Vent crawling

W


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2022)

Wildebeest impersonating 

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

Xeroxing my kitties paws

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2022)

Zucchini juggling

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2022)

Air Ballooning over Volcano's

B


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

tinytn said:


> Air Ballooning over Volcano's
> 
> B


Well, that's one way of keeping the hot air in the Balloon


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

Boomerang throwing

C


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Zucchini juggling
> 
> A


This would be excellent for a SF _Talent Show!   _


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2022)

Tish said:


> Boomerang throwing
> 
> C


Be careful with that, @Tish  !


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2022)

C
Crocodile Patting  (_What a good crocodile you are! )

D_


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2022)

Doodling backwards

E


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

Evil doings

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2022)

Froth blowing 

G


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2022)

Grocery cart riding!  

H


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

Hanging upside down

I


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2022)

Tish said:


> Hanging upside down
> 
> I


You mean?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2022)

Indenting
     every
         word
              of
                  my
                       writings.

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2022)

Juggling with blancmange 

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2022)

Kissing Koalas

L


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2022)

Leasing playground equipment, for my cat to play on ()
(possibly with her friends )

M


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2022)

*Merry-Go-Round tester

N*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2022)

Nodule Counting 

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)

Opening everyone's letterbox.

P


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2022)

Peanut balancing

Q


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2022)

Queen dressing

R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2022)

Rattling Chains

S


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)

Sitting without a chair

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Rattling Chains
> 
> S


So how much do you charge for a haunted house?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2022)

Talking about soap

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

UFO Hunting in a planetarium

V


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2022)

Visiting all paperclip museums 

W


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

Watching @Sparky straightening all the paperclips  

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Visiting all paperclip museums
> 
> W


How many have you been to, so far?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Tish said:


> Watching @Sparky straightening all the paperclips
> 
> X/Y/Z


Oh yes, I want to take up this hobby as well!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Xtra paperclip searching and finding, 
in order to donate them to @Sparky  's personal collection, and to Sparky's future museum to house them all.

_Please Note: I want special credit, and honors (and free admission) for donating more than _@Tish _ donates to same! Perhaps a wing of the museum might be named after me?

Y/ Z_


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2022)

Zebra-shape paperclip bending

A


----------



## MountainRa (Jul 10, 2022)

Appropriating malfunctioning paperclips

B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2022)

Beckoning Wild migrating birds, to stop for visits

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

Bending paperclips

C


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2022)

Creating Paperclip Chains

D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2022)

Drawing paperclip patterns

E


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2022)

Erasing patterns I find floating around,
 often of things I cannot identify

F


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)

Floating across the Atlantic Ocean.

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Googling strange subjects

H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2022)

Handing out free peanut butter and Jelly sandwiches to anyone .

I


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2022)

Initializing your personally hand-made PB sandwiches 

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2022)

Jumping over tall sandwiches 

K


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2022)

Kicking beach balls where there's no beach 

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

Losing my marbles   

M


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2022)

Tish said:


> Losing my marbles
> 
> M



Marble-searching
(I will help you look for yours, if you will help me look for mine!)

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Navigating potholes

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2022)

Overinflating balloons 

P


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

Popping @Sparky's balloons

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2022)

Quintuplet counting

R


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2022)

Running Backwards

S


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 16, 2022)

Signing your name as "AKA:  Happy, the Singing Tortoise."

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)

Teeth Sharpening

U


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Quintuplet counting
> 
> R


How many are there?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2022)

Kaila said:


> How many are there?


Four so far...   

Unlinking links 

V


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

Velcroing socks to shoes to save time getting dressed.

W


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

Watering plastic plants

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2022)

Adding odd numbers to even numbers

B


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

Bending clothes hangers.

C


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2022)

Camping out in the winter time,,

C


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Adding odd numbers to even numbers
> 
> B



How do they usually turn out?  Even or odd?

_Wait a minute.  Nevermind, I got that!  _


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2022)

D

Darning each set of 2 socks, together;
so that the intended pairs do not get separated from each other,
and single ones lost, in the laundry.

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2022)

Earthworm Measuring

F


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

Farting and blaming the dog.  

G


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Earthworm Measuring
> 
> F


They would be easier to measure,
if they would be more cooperative and stop wiggling so much!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2022)

Grading gracefulness of butterflies
(*A* for perfect flower landings; whereas, if they fall off, they get an *F*!)

H


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 19, 2022)

Hand digging graves......?

I


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2022)

Ironing socks

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2022)

Juggling salt

K


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2022)

Knitting eggcup covers 

L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2022)

Living on fried Lice cakes. 

M


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)

Maze racing against mice. 

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 20, 2022)

Nietzsche apologist masquerading as a Christian card reader; a mad man.

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2022)

Octet of bagpipe enthusiasts 

P


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2022)

Patching torn newspapers from trash cans.

Q


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)

Quail chasing

R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2022)

Raindrop Counting 

S


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)

Sand sifting

T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2022)

*Tasting raw oysters

U*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2022)

Unraveling string vests 

V


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)

Verifying stamp dates

W


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 24, 2022)

Winding wet bean sprouts into Roman Numerals.

X


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2022)

Xylophoning in the bath

Y


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2022)

Yodeling in a Tunnel 

Z


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Zucchini carving

A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2022)

Accumulating eggshells

B


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Bed bugs hunting.

C


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2022)

Caterpillar impersonating  

D


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2022)

Driving Daffy Duck to Hollywood 5 days a week , to make more cartoons.

E


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

Earwax collecting.

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2022)

Fog Collecting

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

Gummybear dressing

H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2022)

Hammock knitting 

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Igloo Melting ““““”̿ ̿ ̿ ̿ ̿’̿’̵͇̿̿з=（^_^ ）


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2022)

Jumbuck saddle making

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Kissing Koalas

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2022)

Learning to speak Martian 

M


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Making Mud pies.

N


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2022)

Nailing balloons to the wall 

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Orating without sound

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2022)

Playing the tuba for infants

Q


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Quickstepping down the road.

R


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2022)

Removing pie fillings 

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Serving empty pies

T


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 7, 2022)

Tendering all payments while wearing a Barney costume.

U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2022)

Unwinding Clocks

V


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

Verifying verified things.

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2022)

Washing rain buckets

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

X-raying Ants

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2022)

yodeling in a church

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2022)

Zebra breeding

A


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2022)

Apple Diving Games

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

B

Balancing on a tightwire

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2022)

Clipping hangnails for cash

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Drying peoples hands by blowing on them

E


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Enjoying all the funny hobbies of above posters. 

F


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Fluffing Pillows

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2022)

Gargling with Mountain Dew

H


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)

Hairball collecting.

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

intriguing insect collecting

j


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2022)

Jumping over tomatoes 

K


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Keeping frogs

L


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Labeling everything

M


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 6, 2022)

Mud Pie Slinging

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2022)

Nose flute collecting

O


----------



## tinytn (Sep 7, 2022)

Organizing colorful Jelly Beans by their colors

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Painting with a toothbrush

Q


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 7, 2022)

Quacking at Stop Signs

R


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2022)

Rocking horse riding

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Sword Swishing

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2022)

Twerking at Funerals

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Under table inspecting

V


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

Vein tatoo artist 

W


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Window licking 

X/Y/Z


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Yawning at bullies

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

Ziplining through shopping centers

A


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 25, 2022)

Aligning action figures in the dairy case.

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

Bouncing a gridiron ball

C


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2022)

Collecting sugar cubes

D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2022)

*Drawing Raindrops

E*


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

Elbowing strangers

F


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2022)

Fog Painting 

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

Glue Peeling

H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2022)

*High-flying Kites!

I*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2022)

Interupting  peoples conversations,

J


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

Juggling jaguars.

K


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 4, 2022)

Kissing Kilowatts

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Licking Windows

M


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 4, 2022)

Mating Mushrooms

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2022)

Numbering raindrops or snowflakes, before they hit the ground.

O


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2022)

Ordering french food in a chinese resturant,

P


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Peeling Onions

Q


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

Quitting jobs that didn't hire you in the first place.


R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2022)

Ravioli investigating 

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Sampling fruit at the supermarket

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

Taking just one grape off each bunch, at the grocery store,
so they will not notice any are missing!  

U


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2022)

Unraveling spaghetti 

V


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Visiting Complete stangers

W


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 7, 2022)

Walking into crowded waiting rooms, and yelling, "I'm next!"

X


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2022)

Xylophoning in the bath

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

Zooming pass parked Squad cars,

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

Air collecting in plastic bags

B


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 8, 2022)

Blasting holes in the Mohave Dessert

C


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2022)

Casting for fish

D


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2022)

Drilling for milk

E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2022)

Eating Dessert first

F


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

Frisking Mannequins

G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2022)

Gathering Dust

H


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

Hem Unpicking

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2022)

Ibex imitating 

J


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

Jumping Castle deflating

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2022)

Knocking on walls 

L


----------



## tinytn (Oct 12, 2022)

Living in Caves

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Moving furniture around in a store

N


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2022)

Noodle Counting

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Orange peeling

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2022)

Tish said:


> Orange peeling
> 
> P


No wonder it smells so good, in here!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2022)

Pant leg rolling up, higher and higher.... 

Q


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 14, 2022)

Quick exists from food fights

R


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Reconstituting raisins

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

Silly string collecting

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2022)

Time set to move backwards on clocks... 

U


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2022)

Using coat hangers for other things

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2022)

Vending machines installations, throughout the home, in every room, for many at-home daily needed items...
  

W


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 15, 2022)

Watching water boil

x/y/z


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

Xray Tetra fishing

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2022)

_Yes, yes, yes! _repetitions said out loud, repeatedly all day long, in attempt to stay _positive!

Z_


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2022)

Zapping those who keep repeating things

A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2022)

Asking someone." What day is it? Where am i ? "

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2022)

Berry-picking in vegetable-only garden plots 

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Cat Meowing at Cats

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2022)

Dog barking at dogs 

E


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 16, 2022)

Equestrian gymnastics

F


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2022)

Freezing bubbles 

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Galloping around like a horse.

H


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2022)

Hissing like a snake

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)

Inchworm measuring

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2022)

Jumping over tunnels.  

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2022)

Kazooing in a bucket 

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Lemon Squeezing

M


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2022)

Marshmallow Squeezing 

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2022)

Nomenclature pronunciations practicing  

O


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2022)

Opening a jars of pickles to smell them ..iIn the grocery store!

P


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Pickling everything.

Q


----------



## MountainRa (Oct 20, 2022)

Questioning queens

R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2022)

*Reading old news!

S *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2022)

Shell watching 

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2022)

Tree Climbing

U


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2022)

UFO counting

V


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2022)

Vacationing in a Cave 

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2022)

Water walking.

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2022)

Zithering in Japanese 

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

Acting like an ape

B


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2022)

Buzzing like a Bee

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

Conversing with cats

D


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2022)

Dancing on one leg

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2022)

Earwig harnessing

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2022)

Ice cube imitating 

J


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2022)

Juggling Jelly Jars

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

Kickboxing Kangaroos

L


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 28, 2022)

Line Dance Instructor for Aged Politicians

M


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2022)

Marshmallow comparing 

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Need rear view mirror when walking in a dark subway,,

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

Over Taking Snails

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2022)

Putting peas back in the pod

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Quitting everything

R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2022)

Reeling in only seaweed 

S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)

Slipping on Ice

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

Trimming Thornes

U


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

Unicycling

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Verifying everything with Google

W


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 12, 2022)

Wadding up spitballs to sell to first graders.

X/Y/Z


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2022)

Zapping tiny bugs with a cattle prod.

A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2022)

Answering  a robo call with a loud whistle ..

B


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

Bee-napping the Queen bees

C


----------



## Ceege (Nov 14, 2022)

Counting fall leaves in your yard

D


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2022)

Driving on your lawn to get to the back door when its raining!!

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Eating invisible food

F


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2022)

Fishing in the Fountain

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

Gargling Coffee

H


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 17, 2022)

Happy dancing in the queue at the bank lobby.

I


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2022)

*Indian Dance

J*


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

Jumping in Puddles

K


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 20, 2022)

Knitting nosewarmers

L


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)

Loving bugs. 

M


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2022)

Moving mole hills willy nilly.

N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2022)

*Needle Counter

O*


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Opening everything

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2022)

Pushing empty prams

Q


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 21, 2022)

Quilting footballs

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

Removing buttons

S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2022)

Spinning Pizzas 

T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2022)

Taking pictures of Mole Hills

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

Using ridiculous shoes.

V


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2022)

Visiting shoelace museums 

W


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

Walking on Marshmallows

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Xercising your ear muscles.

y/ z?


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

Yak riding

Z


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Zipper-sewing onto knee socks

A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2022)

Adding one to every two 

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Adding one to every two
> 
> B


That's a very challenging hobby!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

BRAVO -yelling, after every tiny ordinary daily task done.

C


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

Camping in the winter time.

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

Drying glasses before filling with drinking water.

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

Egg Juggling

F


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2022)

Fiddling on the roof 

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2022)

(_That's a good one for this game, _@Sparky 
_but please come down from there, now! )
_


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2022)

Golf practicing first tee swings, on the roof...
with new golf balls received for a gift.

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Hanger bending

I


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2022)

Inspecting pie fillings

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Juggling Kittens

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2022)

Kissing items around the house

L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2022)

Loincloth Knitting 

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Making dust bunnies out of dust

N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2022)

Napkin tearing into tiny shreds

O


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2022)

Odour investigating  

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

Poo inspector

Q


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2022)

Quickness evaluating  

(_we're not; we're slow, _is my official evaluation )

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2022)

Recycling unicycles 

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

Slime cooking

T


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2022)

Thorn-counting on rose bushes

U


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2022)

Umbrella Collection

V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2022)

Vacant shelf space filling!  




*W*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2022)

Walking with only the left leg

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

Xray tetra finshing

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2022)

Yelling at Seagulls, that they cannot have our pizza!



Z


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2022)

Zebra hat knitting 

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

Allowing Zebras to hide from @Sparky


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Zebra hat knitting
> 
> A


So kind of you!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

Tish said:


> Allowing Zebras to hide from @Sparky


What?  They don't love the style?  I am shocked!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

Buying specialty yarns for others' special projects, such as for @Sparky


C


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2022)

Calendar collecting

D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2022)

Drawing daisy chains 

E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2022)

Enlarging drawings ....repeatedly....until they can no longer be enlarged....

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Fading pixels

G


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2022)

Giant-chasing, 
up ladders that lead into the clouds and sky! 


H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2022)

Hairpin collecting 

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Image distorting

J


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2022)

Juggling blankets and sheets, and other large pieces of fabric!
 

K


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2022)

Kicking soap bubbles 

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

Lemming herding.

M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2022)

Making papier-mâché lettuces 

N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Kicking soap bubbles
> 
> L


Such a clean hobby! 
 (Especially good hobby for those who hate to garden or do messy crafts.)


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2022)

Nailing cupboards shut.

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

Overturning tables

P


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2022)

Pineapple Juggling 

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Quitting on tasks assigned

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2022)

Raindrop Collecting 

S


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2022)

Shadow chasing

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

Talon sharpening


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2022)

Umbrella Knitting

V


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

Virtual Fighting

W


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2022)

Whale feeding

x/y/z?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2022)

Zylophone spelling

A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2022)

Astronomy map creating, which include constellations and celestial bodies,
 that are totally fabricated and nonexistent 

B


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

Breaking Dishes

C


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2022)

Camouflaging slugs

D


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Dialing phone numbers on a touch tone or cell phone 

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2022)

Driving with the widows down in the Winter time

E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Egg Rolling, on the tall slides, at the parks!

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Fan Talking

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2022)

Gargling egg nog

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Handing out hard-boiled eggs to strangers

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

Ice cream sculpting

J


----------



## Ceege (Dec 15, 2022)

Juggling pickle jars

K


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2022)

Tish said:


> Ice cream sculpting
> 
> J


Don't waste good ice cream, Tish!   It only has a short time to be eaten!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2022)

Kite flying, Indoors

L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2022)

Leaf Measuring 

M


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2022)

Making mud pattys to sell

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Nightgown shortening

O


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2022)

Onion slicing, for putting on top of mud patties 

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

Popping Balloons

Q


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2022)

Quiche Juggling 

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

Rooster echoing

S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2022)

Sardine collecting 

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

Toast burning

U


----------



## Ceege (Dec 20, 2022)

Uncovering the mystery of your strange neighbors

V


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

Visiting stranges

W


----------



## Ceege (Dec 21, 2022)

Wishing well cleaner

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Xbox dismantler

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2022)

Yoyo impersonating 

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

Zigzag walking

A


----------



## Ceege (Dec 23, 2022)

Ant herder

B


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

Bending Coat hangers

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

Crocheting adult diapers

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Doll Dismantling

E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2022)

Echo repeating 

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

Farting in Elevators

G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2022)

Gargling in French 

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)

@Sparky Don't forget to roll those Rrrrrrr...


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)

Hiding things around the house while I am drunk.

I


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2022)

Invisible dog walking

J


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

Jump Roping with an invisible Rope

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

Kicking over letterboxes

L


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2022)

Leaping over fences

M


----------



## Ceege (Dec 28, 2022)

Mending socks

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Mud pie stacking

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2022)

*Nut testing

O*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2022)

Olive Oyl impersonating 

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 29, 2022)

Packing the suitcases for next years camping trip,,

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

Quickstep dancing down the road

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2022)

Reading old phone directories

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver thread weaving

T


----------



## Ceege (Friday at 1:35 PM)

Teaching limbo dancing

U


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 2:12 PM)

Underwear inspecting

J


----------



## Sparky (Today at 12:06 PM)

Juggling Feathers 

K


----------



## tinytn (Today at 12:07 PM)

Kicking Bowling Balls

L


----------



## Tish (Today at 12:52 PM)

Leap Frogging over short poles

M


----------

